# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة الصحف الاثنين 30/05/2016

## عصام شعرانى

* 
صـــباح الـــتوكّل عـــلىَ مـــنْ لآيـــخيبَ به الـــرجَاءْ
 ***********************************
 أَصْـبَحْنا وَأَصْـبَحَ المُـلْكُ لله وَالحَمدُ لله
 (اللهمَّ اقسِمْ لنا مِنْ خشيَتِكَ ما تحولُ بِهِ بينَنَا وبينَ معاصيكَ ، ومِنْ طاعَتِكَ

 ما تُبَلِّغُنَا بِهِ جنتَكَ ، ومِنَ اليقينِ ما تُهَوِّنُ بِهِ علَيْنَا مصائِبَ الدُّنيا ،)
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 اسعـــــد الله صباحـــــكم بكــــــل خير..
 صبــــاح الأمْـــل بِـ اللَّه ،
 و الطمِــــأنَيِنــه فِـــــــــي ظِلــــــهِ ،
 و الثِقَــــة بَمِـــــا عِنــدَه
 ***








*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*
*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*
*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*
*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*  
*

----------


## ezzeo

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبه نستعين 



*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*صباح الخير جميعا وشكرا للاخ عصام
                        	*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*
*

----------


## ezzeo

*
*

----------


## ezzeo

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الاثنين 
صحيفة الزعيم
 ¤ إتجاه لإقالة اليسع
 ¤ التسيير جاثمة علي صدر المريخ حتي 21 يونيو بأمر الوزير ورفض كبير للقرار الفطير
 ¤ الحشود الحمراء تصدر بيانا .. تخاطب رئاسة الجمهورية ووالي ولاية الخرطوم وجاهز الأمن
 ¤ عصام الحاج : نريد أستغلال الأجماع حول جمال لحفظ استقرار الكيان
 ¤ اليسع يرجئ النظر في إستقالات التسيير ويطالب بأعادة كشوفات العضوية للمفوضية
 ¤ الوزير يؤمن علي تقديم تقارير الاداء والمجلس المعين يؤكد تسليم الميزانية المالية للجاهات الحكومية
 .
 صحيفة الصدى
 ¤ لجنة البسيير : قدما استقالاتنا للوزير ورفض أستلامها
 ¤ الجماهير تحتشد بالقلعة الحمراء .. تهتف ضد الوزير وتطالب برحيل التسيير
 ¤ عصام الحاج : تدخل السلطة اضر بالمريخ وذهبنا للوالي في داره بكل شجاعة لانه رجل المرحلة
 ¤ الوزير يجتمع بالتسيير ويقنعها بمواصلة المشوار حتي نهاية فترة التكليف
 ¤ توقعات بوصول أجانب المريخ اليوم وغدا
 ¤ ألوك يعود للمشاركة في تدريبات المريخ
 مجلس الشوري المريخي يجتمع بالوزير اليوم
 .
 صحيفة المريخ
 ¤ خلال أجتماعه بلجنة التسيير المريخية أمس .. الوزير يرفض الاستقالات ويؤمن علي خيار الأنتخابات
 ¤ اليسع يشيد باداء لجنة التسيير ويطالبها بتقديم تقارير عاجلة الي الوزاره
 ¤ الرشيد الطاهر : انجزنا الكثير من الملفات وفخورون بمتابعة الوزير واهتمامه
 ¤ عصام الحاج : المريخ غير مهيأ لجمعية عمومية ولا بد من لجنة تسيير جديده
 ¤ انجاز جديد للسودان .. ميدالية برونزية في بطولة الأجسام بجنوب أفريقيا
 ¤ عصام مزمل : جمدنا استقالاتنا وننتظر وعود الوزير
 .
*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*السلطات ترفض التصديق لمسيرة لعودة الوالي
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
 .

  رفضت السلطات السودانية التصديق لطلب تقدمت به بعض من جماهير المريخ  لمسيرة لعودة رئيس نادي المريخ السابق الوالي و في ذات الاطار رفضت السلطات  التصديق لتحالف المريخ بمسيرة لمكتب الوالي الخرطوم لمنع التعيين في  المريخ و اللجوء لخيار الجمعية لاختيار مجلس جديد .

*

----------


## ezzeo

*جميل من الأخ عصام شعرانى أن يحرر صحيفة المنبر اليوم فأرجو من الادارة الدمج ......
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكراللاخ عزو
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*كل من وزير الغفلة
                        	*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*جماهير المريخ تهتف ضد الوزير وتطالب برحيل لجنة التسيير


 
إحتشدت اعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ  خلال مران الفريق بالاستاد حيث ابدت غضبها من قرار الوزير الولائي بالسماح  للجنة التسيير بمواصلة الاشراف علي النادي الاحمر حيث طالبته بالاستجابة  لنبض الجماهير بقبول استقالات اعضاء اللجنة واعادة جمال الوالي لرئاسة  النادي عبر لجنة تسيير جديدة بعد ان لم تحقق اللجنة الحالية النجاح المطلوب  في المريخ.


*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

كل من وزير الغفلة



وزير هليلابى زنطوووورى جلفوووووطى وقد تأكد لنا ذلك تماااااما 
*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*شوري المريخ يسعي لاقناع الوزير بضرورة عودة جمال الوالي



يعقد مجلس شوري المريخ عند الحادية عشر  من صباح اليوم اجتماعا هاما مع اليسع صديق التاج وزير الشباب والرياضة  بولاية الخرطوم لمناقشة الاوضاع الحالية في نادي المريخ ونقل رغبات اهل  المريخ وجماهيره بضرورة اعادة جمال الوالي لرئاسة النادي من جديد عبر لجنة  تسيير جديدة يختار الوالي اعضاء اللجنة بنفسه من اجل عودة الاستقرار  بالمريخ.


*

----------


## ezzeo

*مشكوووووووووور عصام شعرانى للمجهود والاطلالة الصباحية 
*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. تحية لعموم الصفوة بسودان المريخ .. نعم الزعيم يمر بكبوة .. والنهوض منها يحتاج لتضافر جهود الجميع .. ونحن ليس بمنأى عن ذلك .. وباذن الله سحابة عابرة بسماء كوكب المريخ وسوف تزول .. ويظل المريخ الرجل الصالح يمرض ولايموت .. وبوقفة الصفوة رغم اختلاف الآراء سوف ينهض كالمارد باذن الله .. 
عزو يا زعيم يا اصيل .. لك التحية ولعموم الصفوة الافاضل 

*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*حائط صد // محمود الدرديري 
 .
 برزت فاطمة يوما فى ثياب الواعظين
 .
  *لم استطع السيطرة على نفسى من الدهشه وانا اطالع الحروف التى سطرتها  الناطقه الرسميه لمجلس الهلال فاطمة الصادق وهى تتحدث عن معاناة المواطن  السودانى من المرض والفقر وعدم توفر سبل العيش
 *وكادت فاطمة ان (تتحزم) وتملأ المقال بالدموع حزنا على حال المواطن السودانى الذى اصبح فجاة من اهم اولويات الناطقة
 *كل هذه البكائيات جاءت بسبب (الهجوم المبرر) الذى تعرض له اليسع الصديق  من كل شعب الاحمر بسبب إستهتاره بكيان كبير وعظيم مثل المريخ
 *وفيما  يبدو ان هنالك (اوامر عليا)قد صدرت لإعلام الهلال من اجل قيادة هجوم مضاد  ضد إعلام المريخ حتى يكف الاخير عن مطالبة الوزير بالتوقف عن إستهداف  الزعيم وإحترام جماهيره العريضه
 *عندما ياتى الحديث عن معاناة الشعب  السودانى مع المرض والفقر.فعلى فاطمة الصادق ان تلزم الصمت تماما خجلا مما  سطرته من قبل فى حق هذا الشعب
 *الشعب الذى يعانى من الجوع والفقر تعرض لاسواء انواع الإساءة والتجريح من الناطقة التى تحاول الان إرتداء ثياب الواعظين
 *اليس هو نفس الشعب الذى اجزمت هذه الكاتبه المنفلته من قبل انه ممتلئ حد التدفق بالزناة والمدمنين واصحاب الاخلاق السيئه؟
 *اليس هو الشعب الذى تعرضت بيوته (المحترمه والمستوره) للقذف البائن وهم يطالعون اسواء الالفاظ تكتب فى حق فلذات اكبادهم؟
 *لو خرجت دموع التماسيح هذه من اى شخص اخر غير فاطمة الصادق لكان الامر مقبول نوعا ما
 *ولكن ان ياتى التباكى على حال الشعب السودانى من جانب شخصية ادمنت الإساءه للشعب السودانى فهو النفاق بعينه
 *اين كانت معاناة الشعب السودانى من الفقر والمرض عندما استقبلت خزينة الهلال مليارات الدولة دعما لمشروع تجديد الملعب؟
 *اين كان الحديث والتباكى على حال الشعب السودانى ونادى الهلال يتلقى دعم مالى كبير فى التسجيلات الاخيره؟
 *اى نفاق واى لعب على العقول هذا الذى يصدره لنا إعلام الضلال الازرق وكأن  على رؤوسنا (قنابير)بائنه بيان الصفر الدولى فى عالم الهلال
 *مايحدث  امامنا الان هو مسرحيه سخيفه وسيئة الإخراج من جانب إعلام الهلال حتى يخرج  اليسع الصديق من الموقف السخيف الذى وضع نفسه فيه وهو يعادى شعب المريخ  بطريقه واضحه ومكشوفه
 *يريد اعلام الهلال من وراء هذه الكتابات جر  الإعلام الاحمر لمعارك جانيه.والإبتعاد عن إنتقاد الوزير الولائى اليسع  صديق.ولكن هيهات ان ينجح مخططهم 
 *اخر ماوصل له هذا الوزير الإصرار  الكبير والضغط على لجنة التسيير من اجل الإستمرار وهو الذى وقف يتفرج عليها  طيلة الفترة الماضيه دون ان يحرك ساكنا
 *وقف اليسع وبعض منتسبى امانة  الشباب بالمؤتمر الوطنى يتفرجون على لجنة التسيير وهى تعانى الامرين.ولم  نسمع بهم إلا بعد ان ضاقت السبل على لجنة التسيير وقرر اعضاءها الخروج من  المحرقة التى قذفهم فيها وزير الهناء وهلالاب امانة الشباب بالمؤتمر الوطنى
 *لماذا لم يبادر وزير زمانه لتشكيل لجنة تعمل على تحصيل اموال نفرة نائب رئيس الجمهورية طيلة الفترة الماضيه مع إقتراب التسجيلات؟
 *اين كان اليسع ولجنة التسيير تعانى الامرين من اجل مقابلة متطلبات المرحله ياترى؟
 *لماذا قرر التحرك الان وتكوين لجنة لتحصيل تلك الاموال بعد قرار لجنة  التسيير بتقديم إستقالاتهم؟وهل هنالك علاقة بهذه التحركات المريبه وتحركات  اهل المريخ من اجل تحديد مصير الكيان بانفسهم؟
 *ومن يضمن لنا تنفيذ وعودهم بعد ان مللنا منها طيلة الفترة الماضيه
 *شخصيا اتمنى من كل قلبى ان تتحول وجهة المسيرة التى كان ينوى جمهور  المريخ الذهاب بها لمنزل جمال الوالى.لتصبح وجهتها الجديده صوب رئاسة  الجمهورية للمطالبة بوضع حد لتدخل هذا الوزير الولائى فى شئون الكيان  الاحمر
 *يجب ان يصل صوت جماهير المريخ لهذا الوزير ومن يقف خلفه فى  امانة الشباب بالمؤتمر الوطنى حتى يعلموا ان صمت اهل الاحمر طيلة الفترة  الماضية ليس خوفا بقدر ماهو عشم فى ان يرعوى هذا اليسع ويترك العبث  بمكتسبات الاحمر
 *طالما ان الوزير لا يستطيع القيام بواجباته عليه ان  يتنحى جانبا ويترك اهل المريخ يقررون فى شأن كيانهم حتى وإن قرروا إغلاق  ابواب النادى وتسليم المفاتيح للجهات المسئولة
 *وهو امر لن يحدث بكل  تاكيد ومن سابع المستحيلات.لان اصغر مشجع فى عالم المريخ يستطيع ان يقرر فى  شأن الكيان افضل من الوزير ومن شايعه من هلالاب امانة الشباب بالمؤتمر  الوطنى
 *إرتباط اهل الزعيم بالكيان كفيل بان يجعلهم (يقطعوا من لحومهم) ويقدمونها بكل طيب خاطر للكيان حتى لايحتاج لمساعدة من اى كائن ازرق
 *ختاما نتمنى تدخل الدولة لإيقاف هذا العبث الذى يحدث امامنا.حتى لايتحول  الإحتقان المسيطر على شعب المريخ لما لايحمد عقباه فى قادم الايام
  *وجماهير الزعيم لن تقف مكتوفة الايدى بكل تاكيد وهى ترى بعض الشخصيات تسعى  بكل قوة من اجل إغتيال الكيان الاحمر مع سبق الإصرار والترصد
 * نحن وقت الشدة بأس يتجلى...
 *إنتهى الدرس
 اخر الكلام
 المريخ للمريخاب
 اخر الكلام

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا عصام وأسعد الله صباحك !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا الحبيب عزو

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عصام شعرانى
					

 
صـــباح الـــتوكّل عـــلىَ مـــنْ لآيـــخيبَ به الـــرجَاءْ
 ***********************************
 أَصْـبَحْنا وَأَصْـبَحَ المُـلْكُ لله وَالحَمدُ لله
 (اللهمَّ اقسِمْ لنا مِنْ خشيَتِكَ ما تحولُ بِهِ بينَنَا وبينَ معاصيكَ ، ومِنْ طاعَتِكَ

 ما تُبَلِّغُنَا بِهِ جنتَكَ ، ومِنَ اليقينِ ما تُهَوِّنُ بِهِ علَيْنَا مصائِبَ الدُّنيا ،)
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 اسعـــــد الله صباحـــــكم بكــــــل خير..
 صبــــاح الأمْـــل بِـ اللَّه ،
 و الطمِــــأنَيِنــه فِـــــــــي ظِلــــــهِ ،
 و الثِقَــــة بَمِـــــا عِنــدَه
 ***












صباحاتك خير وعافية حبيبنا عصام
مشكور على المجهود
*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*إحباط الجماهير يصل لأعلى مستوياته 
  لجنة التسيير تعلن التراجع والاستمرار    أكد السيد عصام مزمل الناطق الرسمي باسم لجنة التسيير المريخية مواصلتهم  للعمل للمده المتبقية لهم 
و قال : اجتمعنا بالوزير امس و وعدنا بحل كل  الاشكالات التى دعتنا الى الاستقالة و قال، سنجتهد خلال الفترة القادمة حتى  تقام جمعية عمومية للنادي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عصام شعرانى
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. تحية لعموم الصفوة بسودان المريخ .. نعم الزعيم يمر بكبوة .. والنهوض منها يحتاج لتضافر جهود الجميع .. ونحن ليس بمنأى عن ذلك .. وباذن الله سحابة عابرة بسماء كوكب المريخ وسوف تزول .. ويظل المريخ الرجل الصالح يمرض ولايموت .. وبوقفة الصفوة رغم اختلاف الآراء سوف ينهض كالمارد باذن الله .. 
عزو يا زعيم يا اصيل .. لك التحية ولعموم الصفوة الافاضل 





ياسلام عليك ياعصام ياراقي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
بداية موفقة لاعداد المريخ

انطلقت امس الاول التدريبات الاعدادية للمريخ تأهبا لمباراة الفريق ضد الاهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري الممتز و لم يغب سوى تراوري و المصابين
تراوري في الاصل كلامو اكثر كورتو و نحمد الله انه غاب
من الاخطاء الجسيمة ابعاد المدرب الفرنسي لارضاء همت و تراوري
لا نفع همت و لا استمر تراوري
همت اختار ان يكون بالاتحاد العام و تسبب في ابعاد افضل مدرب مر على تاريخ ومن قبله اللاعب ايمن سعيد الذي استغني عنه المريخ دون العمل بالتقرير الفني
المريخ يحتاج الى وقفة جماهيره معه في مباراة العاشر من يونيو ضد الاهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز
على اهل المريخ التكاتف من اجل النادي و ايقاف التحارب لان مباراة الفريق المقبلة هي الفيصل.
الحدبث عن تمرد اللاعبين كلام مموج و غير صحيح و لم يحدث ان تمرد لاعب في تاريخ المريخ على النادي ولو صح ما يكتبه الاعلام تصبح تلك مصيبة لان اللاعبين تم تسجيلهم في عهد مجلس المريخ السابق
الوزير الولائي اكد وقفته مع ادارة نادي المريخ لتحصيل المال الذيت تبرع به الافراد و المؤسسات من اجل حل مشاكل المريخ حاليا
الوزير اكد انه حريص على مصلحة المريخ بعكس الذين بددوا اموال المريخ و زاغوا من المسئولية عقب استقالة الرئيس جمال الوالي
نجد العذر للوالي لانه عمل مع اشخاص غير مؤهلين و لكن لن ند العذر لطلاب السلطة الذين رفضوا الاستمرار عقب استقالة الوالي
متفرقات
حضر 14 لاعبا في اليوم الاول لتدريب المريخ وهو رقم جيد قياسا باللاعبين المصابين و المنضمين للمنتخب الوطني
المريخ الان في حاجة ماسة لابناءه و على جماهيره تشجيع اللاعبين من اجل ربث الروح المعنوية في اللاعبين و العمل على تجديد الثقة في اللاعبين لتحقيق الفوز في مباراة الاهلي شندي
ندركان الصحافة دخلتها بعض الاقلام التي لا علاقة لها بالاحتراف وهي اقلام افراداونقل اقلام البلاط او نقل اقلام السلطان
تلك الاقلام تسبح بحمد الافراد و تكتب ضد المريخ
عبد الصمد ظل يفتح صحيفته لضرب المريخ
ماذا قدم عبد الصمد للمريخ حتى يقود خطا معارضا للجنة التسيير
واضح ان عبد الصمد يرغب بشدة في العودة للعمل في المريخ
عبد الصمد لا يلك المؤهلات التي تجعله رئيسا للمريخ
عبد الصمد وجد فرصة تاريخية للانفراد بحكم المريخ بعد استقالة الوالي لكنه هرب و ترك المريخ خوفا من الديون
من يخشى الديون و السجون ليس مؤهلا لحكم المريخ
اخيرا
الخلاف بين الاستاذ مزمل و هواري وصل مرحلة خطيرة
المريخ في خطر فكل ابناءه متناحرون و يعيش صراعا عنيفا و سيؤدي به الى التهلكة
من يقول ان المريخ سيستقر فقد كذب لان المريخ تحزب و اصبح به اكثرمن 17 حزبا
حتى المدرجات تركت عملها و تفرغت الى التفكير في حكم المريخ
اخيرا جدا
اختلط الحابل بالنابل فمن ينقذ المريخ من الضياع و التشرزم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالمرصاد
الصادق مصطفى الشيخ
من الذى اسقط هادم السكة حديد ( حسن عبد السلام ) ؟

السكة الحديد يا عمو القطر يا عبد الرحيم قدامك قطر
الشهدو الدموم والدمع الهدر ايدهم فى التراب والعين فى القطر
هذا التصوير البلاغى الانيق والكلمات النابعة من القلب والدالة على الملكة الابداعية الخارقة ربما اقحمتها اقحاما لاعجابى الشديد بمضمونها وبقية كلمات القصيدة التى ترنم بها مبدعنا الاصيل مصطفى سيد احمد
التباكى على سقوط حسن عبد السلام من رئاسة اتحاد كرة القدم المحلى بولاية الخرطوم كان طبيعيا ومنطقيا ومطلوب وكما امنت فى مقال سابق على ان كلا المرشحين حسن وعبد القادر همد ليسوا رجال المرحلة على اعتبار ان الاول مجرب منذ السكة حديد وسككيون وادارته لدوتين متتاليتن لاتحاد الخرطوم وهو يعلم ان غيره اولى وانه انانى وجلس على كرسى الغير وان همد فاقد الرغبة ويعمل لصالح اناس بعينهم وقد اكد ذلك بنفسه عندما صرح بعد مراسم ترشيحه مثل منى الخير والكاشف عندما قال دون مناسبة ان جمال الوالى يساندنى وجمال معروف انه بلا صوت ولا حتى ناديه ليكون همد قد طبق المثل الشائع بان من فى بطنه حرقص...........
هذا التصريح مفترض ان يجلب له سخط الاندية التى رشحته على قلتها ولكن يبدو ان العكس كان هو الصحيح فجلب له التصريح اصواتا فاقت اصوات عبد السلام الذى بكرت تجمعات الاندية بمساندته دون توضيح الاساب حتى كشفها احدهم وقال ان انتخابات اتحاد الخرطوم مدفوعة القيمة
اذا الاندية قبضت ثم اصدرت بيانات المساندة والكل كان حسير وبحثوا عن حسن واذا صوتوا له لماذا لم يفز؟
اتقريبا انه ذات الكاس وذات الموقف الذى مر به حسن عبد السلام فى انتخابات الاتحاد العام الاخيرة عندما كان الجميع يغلم بانه سيقود خطا يجعل الخرطوم لا تضع اصواتها الاحدى عشر فى سلة المعتصم على الاقل لارتباطه الوثيق بجمال الوالى الذى يبدو انه عاهد نفسه على محاربة حسن لاخر رمق
واذا ان تدخل جمال هو الذى جعل همد الذى دفع بترشيحه ونسى الامر ولم يتابع حتى العملية الى ان اتاه صوت الفوز ففر جاريا الى الى الاكاديمية
وطالما اضحى الامر واقعا فنقول ماذا يستفيد الوالى من تواجد منسوبيه فى اتحاد الخرطوم؟
وهل حقا يسعى لترشيح نفسه لرئاسة الاتحاد العام؟
اذا فككنا الاستفهامين نصل الى ان الوالى لن يقوى على الدخول لاروقة الاتحاد لانه ليس ملم بتفاصيل القوانين والتشريعات ولا صفة الاستماع للاخرين والرد ببديهية فاذا فشل فى تلك معتصم جعفر الذى زامل شداد لاكثر من سبع سنوات فكيف للوالى الذى كان لا يتحدث حتى فى اجتماعات مجلس المريخ وكان الاكثر تغيبا خلال ال 13 عام التى قضاها فى الرئاسة
لقد قلنا ان قدر االخرطوم ان تصبح العوبة بفضل اهمال منسوبيها الذين يتركوا اهلهوهم وهم الافضل ويحصروا قادتهم بين الجمل والجمال
اما المصيبة الاعظم المتمثلة فى ايجاد قيادة عاطلة عن العمل وهو ما يدعو للانحلال والفساد والجرجرة فالاول كان يدير مكتب اشبه بالنادى وديوان الزكاة والثانى فى اجازة مفتوحة بفعل الفساد المستشرى بالبلاد من اقصاها لادناها فكيف يقف على راس مؤسسة تسعى لمحاربة الظاهرة التى نخرت الساس وتزحف نحو الراس
دمتم والسلام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صحوة شجن
عثمان الحاج 
شكراً ونسي ورفاقه..!

أياً كانت المسوغات التي حملت لجنة التسيير المريخية علي تقديم إستقالة جماعية خلال المؤتمر الصحفي للجنة التسيير بالبنك العقاري ظهر الخميس إلا أنها إختارت التوقيت غير المناسب لتقديم تلك الإستقالة.
ربما حجم الضغط الهائل علي مجلس التسيير بتوفير مطلوبات الفريق من الداعمين والبطء في الإلتزام بتلك التعهدات مثّل ضغوطاً إضافية علي المجلس،هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخري الضغط الذي تمثله المعارضة المريخية علي المجلس عطفاً علي نتائج فريق الكرة الذي ودعّ بطولات الكاف بنتائج مخيبة للآمال لم يتوقعها عشاق المريخ عزاها معظم المطالبين برحيل مجلس التسيير إلي عدم تدعيم صفوف الفريق بعناصر جديدة في التسجيلات التكميلية الفائتة،ثم مطالبة بعض اللاعبين بدفع مستحقاتهم المالية بين وقت وآخر،ثم إعلان لجنة التسيير انعقاد الجمعية العمومية أواخر مايو الجاري وهو مالم يحدث، إضافة إلي رأي آخر برر مطالبه برحيل المجلس لتخليه عن المدرب غارزيتو الذي أوصل الفريق لنتائج جيدة في الموسم السابق.
بعيداً عن نظرية للمؤامرة التي باتت تسيطر بقوة علي بعض أعضاء مجلس التسيير في تصريحاتهم خلال الفترة السابقة،فهذه الأسباب وغيرها قطعاً كافية لتعالي الاصوات المطالبة برحيل المجلس وتمثل مسوغ قوي لتبرير تلك المطالبة.
فمجلس التسيير الذي تصدّي لمهام جسام خلال فترته الأولي والثانية إستطاع من خلالها أن يحافظ علي قوام عناصر الفريق مع توفير موارد بديلة لدعم الفريق عبر تفعيل جانب مهم لموارد الدعم المالي وهي نفرة أقطاب وجماهير الفريق،هذه النجاحات قطعاً كان يقابلها العديد من الإخفاقات التي جعلت أصوات المعارضة تعلو مطالبة برحيل المجلس وهذا حق أصيل من حقوق المعارضة التي تري في تلك الإخفاقات مبرراً كافياً لرحيل المجلس،ولكن توقيت تقديم الإستقالة الجماعية في تقديري لم يكن مناسباً لعدة أسباب أهمها أن انقضاء فترة التسيير الثانية لم يتبق منها سوي أيام قليلة - أقل من شهر- وبعدها ستذهب اللجنة بعد اكمال فترتها وهي مشكورة علي إنجازاتها وغير ملومة بالمقابل علي ما يؤخذ عليها من إخفاقات إجتهدت فيها ولم توفق،سبب آخر يبرهن علي أن لجنة التسيير قد إختارت الزمن غير المناسب لتقديم الإستقالة هو وعود مجلس التسيير في أوقات سابقة بالترتيب لجمعية عمومية يُنتخب من خلالها مجلس إدارة جديد للمريخ ولعل المجلس كان علي دراية منذ تكليفه بأن إحدي مهامه هي الترتيب لهذا الأمر،وبتقديم مجلس التسيير لإستقالته يفقد المريخ الحق فيما بدأه المجلس الحالي من ترتيبات لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية ويسلم مهام الإدارة لمجلس تسيير آخر بما يطيل من أمد إختيار مجلس منتخب،وبذلك يدور مجلس التسيير الجديد في ذات الحلقة من شح موارد الدعم والمعاناة في تسيير شؤون الفريق.
لذا في تقديري أن أكبر نجاح سيحُسب لمجلس التسيير الحالي إضافة إلي نجاحاته الفائتة هو التراجع عن فكرة الإستقالة لوضع التوقيت الجديد والإجراءات اللازمة لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية والتي ستكفي المريخ مشقة الإعتماد علي موارد دخل غير ثابتة وقد لا تتحقق في وقت الحاجة إليها بما يصعّد من لهجات المعارضة بما يفضي لظهور نظرية المؤامرة التي تتراءي بوضوح خلال شح الدعم المالي،والذي بدوره سيوفره أحد الخيارات المطروحة للإنتخاب حال إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية طالما لم نبلغ بعد مطلوبات المؤسسة لإدارة الأندية الرياضية في السودان.
والسلام.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إقالة مبارك سلمان ودامر من منتخب الشباب

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اقال الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم المدربين امير دامر و مبارك سلمان من منتخب الشباب و يجدر ذكره ان منتخب الشباب تااهل على حساب كينيا و ينتظر نيجيريا التي إقتربت من التاهل و سيتاهل الفائز منهما لنهائيات الامم الافريقية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* سلوفاكيا تُحرج رديف ألمانيا بثلاثية في مباراة ودية
* بيلي يقود إيطاليا للفوز على اسكتلندا وديًا
* ثنائية نوليتو تقود إسبانيا للفوز على البوسنة وديًا
* توبال يقود تركيا لفوز قاتل أمام مونتنيجرو استعدادًا لليورو
* البرتغال تفوز على النرويج بثلاثية وديًا
* توتنهام ينافس مانشستر يونايتد على مارك بارتر مدافع برشلونة
* فان جال يفتح النار على مورينيو: تلقيت طعنة من الخائن
* مورينيو يُجري محادثات سرية مع الأرجنتيني باولو ديبالا مهاجم يوفنتوس
* اتحاد شركات صيني يتفق على شراء 70% من أسهم ميلان
* هذا العناوين خاص لصفحة الهلال بالفيسبوك
* المكسيكي هيكتور هيريرا نجم بورتو على رادار نابولي
* ماثيو حزين بسبب الغياب عن يورو 2016
* المنتخب الأرجنتيني يصل الولايات المتحدة بدون ميسي
* برشلونة يجدد اهتمامه بضم جون ستونز مدافع إيفرتون
* اليويفا يُحاصر لاعبي روسيا قبل يورو 2016
* مانشستر يونايتد ينوي مضاعفة راتب راشفورد 35 مرة
* مورينيو يريد ساؤول نيجيز نجم أتلتيكو مدريد بأي ثمن
* طبيب الأرجنتين : ميسي بصحة جيدة وإصابته من الممكن أن تعالج سريعًا
* هيجواين هداف نابولي يقرر الرحيل عن صفوف ناديه صيف هذا العام
* كريستيانو رونالدو : أفضل الغناء على الحديث
* باوك اليوناني يقترب من المشاركة في دوري أبطال أوروبا
* ديشامب: زيدان لم يكن يخطط لتدريب ريال مدريد
* بيريز: ضحايا العراق سيحضرون دائمًا في تاريخ ريال مديد
* ألبانيا تفوز على قطر بثلاثية وديًا
* الإصابة تبعد إبراهيموفيتش عن تشكيلة السويد في ودية سلوفينيا
* مصادر إيطالية تؤكد توقيع داني ألفيس نجم برشلونة ليوفنتوس
* كونتي المدرب الإيطالي يشعر بالقلق من إصابة دي روسي
* مدافع شالكه يدعم بواتينج ضد العنصرية
* سانتا كروز يحتفظ بصدارة الدوري البرازيلي مؤقتا
* ميلان يسعى للتعاقد مع دانيال آجر مدافع ليفربول السابق
* مدرب الجابون : أوباميانج طالبني بعدم ضمه للمنتخب، لأنه سيرحل عن دورتموند خلال الأيام المقبلة
* الاتحاد الإيطالي يحدد موعد إعلان خليفة كونتي بعد نهائيات يورو 2016
* هذا العناوين خاص لصفحة الهلال بالفيسبوك
* الصفاقسي يحسم الكلاسيكو أمام الإفريقي ويشعل قمة الدوري التونسي
* الجزيرة بطلا لكأس رئيس دولة الإمارات بعد تغلبه على العين
* السومة يقتل أحلام النصر ويقود الأهلي للفوز بكأس خادم الحرمين
* الفتح الرباطي يتخطى الكوكب ويقترب من لقب الدوري المغربي

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات:

* غامبيا (-- : --) زامبيا الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: غير متوفرة

* السويد (-- : --) سلوفينيا الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 7

* فرنسا (-- : --) الكاميرون الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 3


==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ كأس خادم الحرمين الشريفين - النهائي:

* الأهلي (2 : 1) النصر

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس رئيس الدولة الإماراتي - النهائي:

* الجزيرة (1 : 1) العين .. ضربات ترجيحية: (6-5) لصالح الجزيرة

..................................................  .......

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات:

* ألمانيا (1 : 3) سلوفاكيا
* أسبانيا (3 : 1) البوسنة والهرسك
* رومانيا (3 : 4) أوكرانيا
* تركيا (1 : 0) الجبل الأسود
* إيطاليا (1 : 0) إسكوتلندا
* البرتغال (3 : 0) النرويج

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استبعاد حارس المريخ السوداني من المنتخب الأوغندي



كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

أبعد المنتخب الأوغندي حارس مرماه والمريخ السوداني جمال سالم ماقوولا، عن بعثته المغادرة إلى مدينة هراري الزيمبابوية، لخوض مباراة ودية دولية ضد منتخب زيمبابوي استعدادا لتصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا.

وقال الصربي ميشو، المدير الفني لمنتخب أوغندا في تصريحات لوسائل إعلام محلية أوغندية الأحد: "اللاعب تغيب عن آخر تدريب بدون أسباب".

وكان جمال سالم قد تغيب عن آخر تدريب للمنتخب الأوغندي يوم الأحد والذي كان قد جرى على ملعب لوجوجو الخاص بفريق كمبالا سيتي.

وكان جمال سالم قد خاض كل التدريبات المقررة بشكل جيد منذ وصوله من السودان يوم الثلاثاء الماضي.

وكان يمكن للمنتخب الأوغندي أن يعاني في عدم توفر حراس بدلاء لكن المدرب ميشو إستعان بحارس مرمى فريق سان جورج الإثيوبي روبرت أودنكارا الذي كان قد خاض مباراة ودية مع فريقه الإثيوبي ضد الهلال السوداني، يوم الخميس الماضي وقد إنتهت بالتعادل السلبي، بملعب الأخير بمدينة أم درمان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب السودان يكشف في حوار ل كووورة تفاصيل لقاء الفرصة الأخيرة

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

يدخل منتخب السودان، بقيادة مديره الفني محمد عبد الله "مازدا" امتحانًا صعبًا، عندما يحل ضيفًا على منتخب سيراليون بعاصمته فري تاون في 4 يونيو/حزيران المقبل بالجولة الخامسة من مباريات المجموعة التاسعة المؤهلة لهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بالجابون 2017.

ويحتل منتخب السودان الترتيب الثاني في المجموعة برصيد 4 نقاط بفارق نقطة عن المنتخب العاجي المتصدر، وأمله الوحيد في التأهل يتوقف على عبور سيراليون، إضافة إلى انتظار المباراة الختامية بالمجموعة بين ساحل العاج وسيراليون.

وأجرى حوارًا مع مازدا، حول أهداف السودان وفرص تواجده بنهائيات الجابون والمشكلات والمعوقات التي تواجه المنتخب، فإلى نص الحوار:

كيف تفكر في مباراة سيراليون؟

نفكر فيها مباراة سيراليون باعتبار أننا ما زلنا نملك حظوظنا في خطف بطاقة التأهل من هذه المجموعة، ذلك من ناحية حسابية، وبالتالي الطريق الوحيد للتأهل لنهائيات الجابون هو الفوز على سيراليون. نحن نعلم أن هذه المهمة التي تنتظرنا ليست سهلة، لأن منتخب سيراليون نفسه وضع حساباته الخاصة في هذه المباراة فهم لا يزالون في وضع المنافس على التأهل للنهائيات، ويمكنهم تحقيق ذلك حال فوزهم علينا وعلى ساحل العاج أيضا.

ما هي مؤهلات منتخب السودان في خطف بطاقة التأهل عن المجموعة ؟

من مؤهلات منتخب السودان للنجاح في مهمته بمدينة فري تاون، أنه لديه تجارب جيدة، حيث أظهر أداءً جيدًا في المباريات التي تحسب لها نقاط في هذه المجموعة، ضد كل من سيراليون في الخرطوم، وساحل العاج ذهابا وعودة، ولولا بعض الظروف لكان المنتخب السوداني في ترتيب أفضل بالمجموعة من حيث النتائج. لاعبونا مؤهلون ولديهم خبرة في التعامل مع مثل هذه المباريات، لدينا استعدادا بدنيًا جيدًا، لأن اللاعبون انتهوا للتو من المرحلة الأولى بالدوري الممتاز، معظم اللاعبين بالمنتخب لعبوا مع أنديتهم في بطولة دوري الأبطال والكونفدرالية، المريخ كان آخر فريق موجود في التنافس القاري، ولاعبو الهلال كانوا في حالة إعداد بدني مكثف.

ما هي الدوافع التي ستقودكم للنجاح أمام منتخب سيراليون؟

الدوافع بمنتخب السودان دائما موجودة، فمنتخبنا الحالي يضم لاعبين ذوي خبرة كبيرة، ومزيج من اللاعبين الشباب الصاعدين. الخبرة تتمثل في لاعبين سبق لهم وأن تذوقوا تجربة اللعب في نهائيات بطولات كأس الأمم الأفريقية مثل القائد مهند الطاهر ومدثر كاريكا وبشة ونزار حامد أمير كمال ورمضان عجب، إضف إلى ذلك جيل شاب صاعد مثل أطهر وأبو عاقلة، بالتالي لدينا منتخب فيه نضج وعمر مناسب وحماسة شباب، فجميعهم يعرفون ما هو المطلوب منهم في مثل هذه المباريات، نحن فقط كنا بحاجة للاستعداد الذهني وإخراج الدوافع وشحذ الهمم، وتعودنا من اللاعبين ألا يخذلونا في المباريات الكبيرة.

ما هي المعايير التي اخترت بها قائمة اللاعبين لتلك المباراة الحاسمة؟

لم يخرج اختيار اللاعبين للمباراة ضد سيراليون عن آخر قائمة لعبنا بها ضد ساحل العاج، فنحن وضعنا معايير ثبات وقوة الأداء والخبرة واكتمال الجاهزية البدنية، إلى جانب الانسجام مع المجموعة، كل تلك المعايير كانت موجودة في اللاعبين ولهذا تابعنا أداءهم في أبريل ومايو، ولم يجعلونا ننظر إلى اختيار لاعبين جدد، ولم يحدث تغيير جذري هذه المرة.

وكيف تقارن الاستعداد لهذه المباراة بالمرات السابقة؟

هناك أفضلية لأننا وجدنا أياما كافية لتنفيذ فترة إعداد تسبق مباراة حاسمة، كما اتيحت لنا فرصة خوض مباراة إعدادية، فنحن لعبنا ضد كل من ساحل العاج وسيراليون من قبل بدون أن نخوض مباراة إعدادية. هذه المرة سوف نلعب ضد كينيا يوم الثلاثاء ثم سنجد وقتا كافيا بعد تلك المباراة لنصحح الأخطاء، وسنشاهد مباريات سيراليون، وسنعيد مشاهدة المباراة الأولى التي جمعتنا بهم في الخرطوم. ولدينا وقتًا لتجهيز اللاعبين فنيا وبدنيا بشكل جيد قبل مقابلة يوم 4 يونيو.

ما هي الأجواء في معسكر السودان ؟

الأجواء جيدة منذ أن بدأنا التدريبات، فدائما ما يحضر إلينا اللاعبون بدوافع كبيرة، وهم يدركون تماما أن ما يجمعهم هدف كبير في هذه المرحلة.

ما هي النتيجة التي تجعلك سعيدا بعد نهاية مباراة سيراليون ؟

أنا أريد الثلاث نقاط، فهي لحل الوحيد لضمان تأهل السودان لنهائيات الجابون.

ما رأيك في منافسك السيراليوني؟

منتخب سيراليون ما يزال في المنافسة، بدليل أنه أحرج منتخب ساحل بالتعادل معه بملعبه في أبيدجان، حيث افقدهم نقاط مهمة وكان بإمكاننا أن نستفيد من ذلك الوضع ونفوز بدوررنا على ساحل العاج بملعبنا بدلا عن التعادل الذي خرجنا به، ذلك كان سيضع ساحل العاج خارج حسابات التأهل.

سيراليون منتخب واعد جدا، لأنه بدأ يعتمد على المنتخب الأولمبي ليبني عليه المنتخب الأول الحالي، فهو منتخب له دوافع كبيرة لأن لاعبيه صغار.

ما الذي يقلقك قبل المباراة الثانية في فري تاون ؟

مشكلات منتخب السودان دائمًا في توفير المال في الوقت المناسب لتفادي تعقيدات السفر وبدء الاستعداد في الوقت الذي يحدده الجهاز الفني، هي من النواقص التي كنا دائما نجتهد في اتحاد الكرة السوداني ولجنة المنتخبات وإدارة المنتخب لاستكمالها، وتلهث أنفاسنا دائمًا لنوفر متطلبات المباراة من العديد من الجوانب.

فمثلا مباراتنا الودية التي كانت مقترحة ضد كينيا، واجهنا فيها مشكلة أن نتكفل بجزء من تكاليف هذه المباراة، ثم فترة الإعداد بنيروبي التي سوف نعسكر بها حوالي 6 أيام، فنحن دائما نظل لآخر لحظة نسعى لنكمل النقص المالي، لكننا لابد أن نقدم الشكر لاتحاد الكرة وأسامة عطا المنان على مجهوداتهما في هذا الجانب مع المنتخب، ونحن في النهاية نريد الوصول لهدفنا الكبير وهو التأهل لنهائيات الجابون 2017.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الرياضة يرفض استقالة مجلس إدارة المريخ



السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

رفض اليسع الصديق، وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم التي يتبع لها المريخ إداريا اليوم الأحد، الاستقالة الرسمية التي تقدم بها إليه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المؤقت، ودفع بتوجيهات فورية بالبدء في إجراءات الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ.

وكان وزير الشباب والرياضة بالعاصمة الخرطوم وممثلين عن إداراته مثل محمد عثمان خليفة مدير عام الوزارة وأبو هريرة حسين مستشار الوزير، قد التقوا بمكتب الوزير بممثلين عن مجلس المريخ المؤقت والذي كان من بينهم الأمين العام اللواء حقوقي عامر عبد الرحمن ونائبه محي الدين عبد التام، وأمين الصندوق رشيد الطاهر وحسن الوسيلة والدكتور أسامة الشاذلي.

وكان الغرض من الاجتماع وضع مجلس المريخ أمام الصورة الحقيقية التي تنظر بها الوزارة للأوضاع بالمريخ بعد إصرار لجنة التسيير على الاستقالة وتمسكها بعدم التراجع عنها منذ إعلانها في مؤتمر صحفي الخميس الماضي، وذلك قبل انتهاء فترة التكليف الرسمية للمجلس المكلف قبل نهاية يونيو/حزيران القادم.

وقد فاجأ وزير الرياضة بولاية الخرطوم ممثلي مجلس المريخ برفض الاستقالة تماما، كما طالبهم برفع تقرير أداء حول الجوانب المالية والإدارية خلال فترتي التكليف التي عملوا خلالها.

يذكر أن مجلس المريخ المكلف بدأ منذ الأمس في تنفيذ استقالته بشكل رسمي بتفرغ أعضاءه لأعمالهم الخاصة فيما عد اللجنة الثلاثية التي كونها المجلس للإشراف على فريق كرة القدم تفاديا لحدوث فراغ إداري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة تلاقي
بكري يوسف 
التعسير في بقاء التسيير يا وزير

لم يصدق الكثير من أهل المريخ أن لجنة التسيير أخيرا وأخيرا جدا قد قررت الرحيل بعدما وصلت المواصيل بالمريخ حد الأزمة ‘
* قرار تأخر أكثر من اللازم حيث كان من باب أولى أن تستقيل اللجنة قبل أن يستفحل الأمر ويخرج المريخ من المولد بدون حمص بالرغم من أن الموسم ما زال فيه بعض التحدي إلا أن هذه اللجنة طمست كل معالم مريخ الأمس واستعادة تلك الشخصية باتت تحتاج لشئ أقرب للمعجزة  في زمان ذهبت فيه المعجزات في سكة اللا عودة.
* فشلت اللجنة في تحقيق الهدف الأساسي من تكوينها وهو التحضير والترتيب للجمعية العمومية ونالت بموجب ذلك الكثير من الزمن حتى تعدى الفترة القانونية للجان التسيير والمنصوص عليها ب6 أشهر كحد أقصى .
* كل ما فشلت لجنة التسيير في المريخ تمت مكافأتها بالتمديد لها لفترة جديدة حتي باتت تفشل وتفشل لتبقى مظهرة كل التشبث في الكراسي ولم يفوقها في الإصرار على الفشل الا أصرار الوزارة على بقاءها.
* عندما استلمت التسيير زمام الأمور كان الفريق الثالث في الترتيب القاري وفي أكبر بطولات الكاف للأندية والناظر لمسيرته الأفريقية اليوم يلحظ الفرق.
*عندما جاءت هذه اللجنة كان مدرب الفريق الداهية الفرنسي غارزيتو فاستبدلته بالذي هو أدنى وهو لوك إيمال ومن شاء فليعقد المقارنة.
*أرغت اللجنة وأزبدت عندما فشلت في الملف المالي فنسبت الأمر لديون زعمت أن ريعها يعود للمجلس السابق وقدرتها بنحو 10 مليار وهي في الحقيقة أقل بكثير من ملياري جنيه وترك لها مبالغ مصدقة بضعف المبلغ حصلت عليها اللجنة واستفادت منها لتأتي بعد ذلك وتظن وكل ظنها إثم أن الحقيقة يمكن أن يتم تغبيشها مفترضين في شعب المريخ الغباء وهو برئ منه براءة الذئب من دم ابن يعقوب.
* الآن واللجنة تود المغادرة فعليها ممارسة تلك الشفافية التي تباكى عليها أعضاءها واجزموا على تغييبها من خلال فترة التسليم والتسلم مع المجلس السابق وعليهم الآن تمليك الحقائق لجمهور المريخ وذلك بتوضيح شافي يبين كمية النقود الموجودة بالخزانة الآن وإبراز الديون للناس كما هي أو إعلان المريخ منطقة خالية من الديون.
* في غمرة أفراح أهل المريخ بإستقالة لجنة التسيير وإقناع كبارات المريخ للوالي بالعودة لقيادة النادي في الفترة المقبلة أبت نفس الوزير اليسع إلا أن تقطع الطريق على أي فرح قاصد للديار الحمراء وذلك حينما رفض إستقالة التسيير التي كانت مطلبا عند أهل المريخ وما ذلك إلا إجهاض لمحاولات أهل المريخ الساعين لحلحلة القضايا المريخية داخل البيت الواحد والوصول لحل يلبي رغبة وأشواق أهله .
* سيدي الوزير ما الحكمة من بقاء اللجنة حتي الحادي والعشرين يونيو القادم ومن المعلوم أن لقاء القمة سيكون يوم 20 من ذات الشهر لذلك نحن نتساءل ما هي الدوافع التي تمتلكها لجنة ينتهي أمدها بصافرة نهاية المباراة لتعمل بها على تجهيز الفريق لهذا اللقاء المهم.
* خرج المريخ من الأبطال وتبعه بخروج أمر من الكونفدرالية وبقاء اللجنة حتى العشرين من يونيو يعني الخروج باكراً من سباق الممتاز ويجب ألا يحدث هذا يا سيادة الوزير فليس المريخ بذاك النادي الذي يقبل كل هذا الذل والهوان.
* نترك الوزير جانباً ونتحول بالحديث إليكم يا لجنة التسيير أولستم أنتم من قدمتم إستقالاتكم بمحض إرادتكم بعد أن غلبكم التسيير وتسببتم في التعسير وما الذي جد حتى تبدلت قناعاتكم لتقبلوا بالمواصلة هل القصة تعليمات أم أنكم تضمنون الفوز في لقاء القمة ‘ بالله عليكم ذرة من الكرامة فقط لا تقبلوا لأنفسكم البقاء تحت لعنة الجماهير حتى ولو كان ذلك يرضي الوزير.
* اتركوا المريخ فإنه رجل صالح لا يقف بينه وبين الخير إلا أنتم وتوقفوا عن الحديث المتواصل عن نغمة الفراغ الإداري هذا لأنه أرحم  منكم ولن يتسبب في أكثر مما فعلتم بالمريخ وبما أنكم أخرجتمونا من الأبطال والكونفدرالية  دعو الفراغ الإداري هذا يخرجنا من الدوري والكأس ولا تبخلوا عليه بالفشل ويكفي فخامتكم أنكم فضحتمونا وبما يكفي للدرجة التي يمنح فيها اللاعب إجازته لنصف الموسم فلا يستطيع معاودة أسرته فأي تحطيم هذا الذي تفعلون بهؤلاء المساكين وبأي معنويات سيقاتل هذا اللاعب فيما تبقى من موسم.
* إذهبوا وكفى إفتراءا على الديمقراطية فجمهور المريخ لا يريد الجمل الفضفاضة لأنكم إن أردتم التمهيد للعملية الديقراطية لما إستعصت عليكم لتسعة أشهر بالتمام والكمال ولما سحبتم الكشوفات من داخل المفوضية كما أن جمهور المريخ ليس بهذا الغباء لتفوت عليه لغة التخدير هذه لأن الحقيقة الظاهرة للعيان تقول أنكم لم تقدموا أي إستقالة ما لم تضمنوا رفضها من قبل الوزارة ولأن الديمقراطية بالنسبة لكم ماهي إلا كلمة حق أريد بها الباطل .
* بمثلما كنتم السبب في خروج المريخ من بطولتي الكاف ستكونوا السبب في وأد الوفاق إن قبلتم بالمواصلة لأن بارقة الأمل الكبيرة التي هبت رياحها من داخل إجتماع حي الصفاء والتي شهدت تلاقي الفرقاء لهي فرصة من ذهب لصناعة وفاق مريخي حقيقي سينعكس خيراً علي مريخ الأمة .
* الكل بات يعلم بالحقيقة إلا فئة قليلة أدمنت العرض خارج الزفة لذلك تأكدوا من حديث المجالس الآن وقناعة جمهور المريخ هي أن التيسير في ذهابكم والتعسير في بقاءكم.
* المريخ لجماهيره ولو كانت تود بقاءكم لما سطرنا حرفا واحداً ننادي فيه بذهابكم ولكنكم تقفون ضد رغبتها وأثقلتم على كاهلها بالحزن بالخروج مرتين وبالكنكشة مرات وإن قبلتم بالمواصلة فهذا لا يعدو عن كونه إغتيال صريح لمعنويات هذا الجمهور الذي بات يمني النفس بذهابكم فلماذا لا تفعلوها لتريحوا وتستريحوا.
** آخر نقطة **
موعدنا غداً ان كان في العمر بقية لأن نقطة تلاقينا وعد وعهد وتمني


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*: لجنة التسيير تعلن التراحع والاستمرار ::

أكد السيد عصام مزمل الناطق الرسمي باسم لجنة التسيير المريخية مواصلتهم للعمل للمده المتبقية لهم و قال : اجتمعنا بالوزير امس و وعدنا بحل كل الاشكالات التى دعتنا الى الاستقالة و قال، سنجتهد خلال الفترة القادمة حتى تقام جمعية عمومية للنادي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
ماذا يريد اليسع من المريخ؟‏



â–، صراحة بتنا نستغرب من موقف الوزير الولائي (اليسع) من الأحداث التي تجري بنادي المريخ خلال هذه الأيام واصراره الغريب على بقاء لجنة التسيير بسدة حكم نادي المريخ رغم كل العبث الذي حدث خلال الاسبوع المنصرم.

â–، يوم الجمعة الماضي صرّح سعادة الوزير بأن استقالات اللجنة الحالية لن تقبل مالم تتسلّم وزارته التقارير النهائية ومضابط الإستلام والتسليم.

â–، وأجاب عن سؤال الزميل رضا مصطفى الشيخ بخصوص إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية من عدمها فأجاب الوزير (بالطريقة الماشين بيها دي شكلهم ما ماشي لجمعية عمومية).

â–، إذاً فالوزير مسلّم جدلاً بإستحالة قيام الجمعية العمومية عقب اللغط الكثيف الذي دار حول ملف كشوفات العضوية وطريقة سحبها و(إخفاءها).

â–، ليس هذا فحسب بل أن الوزير نفسه دعى أهل المريخ وعقلاءه ورواده وأقطابه وكباره لتجاوز الخلافات والعمل من أجل المريخ حتى يخرج من تلك المحنة.

â–، وبالفعل إجتمع ثلّة من كبار رجال المريخ وتحديداً الفئة المتشاكسة خلال الأعوام المنصرمة (نادر مالك) و (عصام الحاج) مع الرئيس السابق (جمال الوالي) وبحضور كل من متوكل أحمد علي ومولانا أزهري وداعة الله والفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى وأمير سيد أحمد ومهدي الأمين واللواء معاش سيف النصر إسماعيل وقطبي المريخ الطيب الجزار وخالد شرف الدين.

â–، الإجتماع المذكور كان الهدف منه ايجاد الحلول للخروج بسفينة المريخ لبر الآمان عقب (تنحي) لجنة التسيير وإعلانها إستقالتها رسمياً.

â–، طالبهم بالألتفاف وحل مشاكل المريخ وحينما علم بمخرجات إجتماعهم أصر على مواصلة التسيير بكل خروقاتها القانونية وضبابية ملف العضوية.

â–، بعد كل هذا قرر سعادة الوزير (إستمرارية) لجنة التسيير وإعادة كشوفات العضوية للمفوضية للترتيب لإنعقاد الجمعية العمومية ضارباً بجمع كبار قيادات المريخ عرض الحائط وكأنما أصبح الأحمر ضيعة تحت يدي الوزير يتحكم بها كيفما شاء.

â–، ألم تقل أن انعقاد الجمعية مستحيل؟ فما الذي جد في الأفق حتى تصر على إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية؟ أم أن بروز إسم الوالي لقيادة المريخ خلال الفترة القادمة جعلكم تفكرون ألف مرة قبل (قبول) إستقالات اللجنة الفاشلة.

â–، وقف الوزير متفرجاً على معاناة لجة التسيير طيلة الأشهر الماضية وعندما أعلنت الرحيل واقترب الوالي من العودة أصر على بقاءها ووعد بدعمها وايقاف جميع الاجراءات البلاغية !!

â–، كيف سيثق أهل المريخ في مخرجات الجمعية العمومية القادمة؟ كيف سيكونوا مطمئنين لمستقبل المريخ بعد أن طالت كشوفات العضوية الفلترة وشابتها الكندشة والتلاعب.

â–، سحب الكشوفات يؤكّد على وجود نية مبيتة لإحداث أمر ما بها والحديث عن إعادتها للمفوضية بغرض الترتيب للجمعية العمومية بات حديثاً مثيراً للسخرية ويفتقد للنزاهة القانونية.

â–، إن جاء الإجراء المذكور قبل أن يسحب ونسي الكشوفات لكنا أول المطالبين بإنعقاد الجمعية العمومية وممارسة الديمقراطية بنادي المريخ وليأتي أي كان منتخباً وسيجد كل الدعم والسند من مجتمع المريخ طالما أنه تصدى للمسؤولية.

â–، ولكن عقب سحب الكشوفات ورفض رئيس لجنة التسيير إعادتها (حتى كتابة هذه السطور) رغم خطاب المفوضية للأمين العام ورئيس لجنة التسيير فلن يثق أي مشجع مريخي في مخرجات الجمعية التي لن تخرج من اطار المؤامرة والتزييف والتلاعب.

â–، على وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي أن لا يستفز جماهير المريخ أكثر من ذلك وأن يبتعد عن الإصرار على انعقاد الجمعية العمومية في ظل الشروخ التي طالت كشف العضوية وأن يكون يثبت على حديثه الذي أطلقه يوم الجمعة عبر برنامج يبث على الهواء مباشرة عندما طالب عقلاء المريخ بالوقوف خلف الكيان.

â–، المواصلة حتى الحادي والعشرين من يونيو لا محل لها من الإعراب طالما أنك أجزمت بنفسك بإستحالة إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: الان نحن ضد الجمعية العمومية المشروخة. 

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*حبيبنا عصام الوعود دي ما جديدة من يوم جيتو الوعود الكاذبة دي شغالة وكفاية التعامل مع مؤلاء بالنوايا الحسنة ...
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




رفضت السلطات السودانية التصديق لطلب تقدمت به بعض من جماهير المريخ لمسيرة لعودة رئيس نادي المريخ السابق الوالي و في ذات الاطار رفضت السلطات التصديق لتحالف المريخ بمسيرة لمكتب الوالي الخرطوم لمنع التعيين في المريخ و اللجوء لخيار الجمعية لاختيار مجلس جديد .




  التحالف ما كان محتاج لتصديق لانهم كلهم ما تامين خمس اشخاص كان ركبوا ليهم بوكس ومشوا  ودي لعبة قذرة لعبوها الجماعة عايزين يقولوا منعنا ديل وديل تبا لكم ...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
لا يصح إلا الصحيح

*الإجتماع الذي عقده وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي السيد اليسع الصديق أنهي الكثير من الجدل الذي غلف الأجواء المريخية في الأيام الماضية فما أنتهي عليه الإجتماع مع لجنة التسير نهار أمس مثل أفضل حل للأزمة المريخية التي كما قلت في مقال سابق ان الأصلح للمريخ تنفيذ الخيار المستبعد وهو خيار إقامة الجمعية العمومية التي لم نجد اي مبررات منطقية كانت تدعوا لتأجيلها بعد ان قدمت اللجنة كشوفات العضوية للمفوضية ومن ثم قامت مرة أخرى بسحبها ليدخل البيت المريخي في دوامة كبرى جعلت الجميع في حيرة وما ضاعف هذا الوضع حراجة الإستقالات التي قامت بتقديمها لجنة التسير وفي رأي ان مخرجات إجتماع اللجنة مع الوزير وضعت المريخ بعد توهان كبير في المسار القانوني السليم الذي كان سيشكل تغيبه نكسة حقيقية لأهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية في النادي الكبير.
*الوزير اليسع رغم ما واجهه من هجوم عنيف خلال الأيام الماضية إلا انه إتخذ أسلم القرارات التي أكدت أنه لا يصح إلا الصحيح حتى وان تعالت الأصوات بعكس ذلك.
*المريخ نادي رائد وما دار فيه خلال الأيام الماضية أثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان هذا النادي يعيش في أزمة حقيقية أزمة في كل شي في الطرح وفي التعامل مع واقع النادي وفي الرؤية المستقبلية التي ظلت غائبة عن الجميع، فالمريخ النادي الوحيد الذي يساق عدد كبير من أهله لرفض الخيار الديمقراطي بأسباب واهية لا يملك كل من أطلقها أدنى حلول للخروج بالنادي من أزماته التي لن يخرج منها إلا في ظل وجود مجلس شرعي ومنتخب وهذا الخيار كان إستبعاد حدوثه يمثل نكسة كبيرة، لكن نشكر اليسع على تعقله الكبير وهو يتصدى لكل ذلك النقد في سبيل ان يضع نادي عريق أنقسم أهله بسبب المصالح الشخصية التي وضح من يحركها ومن يقف خلفها ووضح كذلك من يعبس بهذا النادي ومن لا يريد له إستقرار مستقبلي فليس من المعقول أبدا ان يكون من صنع الأزمة هو وسيلة الحل لها فهذا الأمر أراد ان يمرره أصحاب الأجندة، لكن اليسع وأعضاء اللجنة أنهوا كل التغولات التي قادها بعضهم بعد ان لبسوا جلباب أهل المريخ وهم لا يمثلون إلا أنفسهم.
*زمن إعادة المشاهد البايخة في المريخ ولى إلى غير رجعة ومن أراد حكم نادي المريخ فأمامه خيار واحد هو الجمعية العمومية التي ستقوم بأذن الله بعد ان طالب اليسع الصديق اللجنة بإعادة الكشوفات للمفوضية.
*اليسع أثبت ان السودان مازال بخير طالما أنه يحترم القانون ويطبقه حتي وان أراد البعض عدم تطبيقه ليس لمصلحة المريخ إنما لمآرب نعلمها جيدا لكن بأذن الله لن يجد من تحركهم مصالحهم ومن يبحثو عن الشو طريقا للي عنق القانون في النادي الكبير.
*الجمعية العمومية هي الخيار الأمثل وإقامتها تعتبر أول خطوة للمريخ في الطريق الصحيح الذي وضع فيه كثر أشواك لاتعد ولا تحصى كي لا يتم الخيار الديمقراطي.
*قرارات قوية تحسب للوزير الولائي الذي ظل يهاجمه البعض كل صباح لانه فقط يبحث عن المصلحة المريخية التي تاه الكثير من أهل الكيان عنها بعد ان قلبوا عليها مصلحة الذات التي أوردت هذا الكيان العملاق موارد الهلاك.
*لا مكان للجنة معينة غير الحالية ولا عقبات أخرى يمكن ان تقف في وجه المسار الديمقراطي وما سعى له البعض لن يتم لان صناديق الإقتراع الحمراء هي الفيصل لحكم المريخ خلال المرحلة المقبلة.
وهج اخير
*المريخ ليس ضيعة لأحد ولن يكون كذلك هو مريخ الشعب مريخ الأمة مريخ السودان ولن يكون فيه مجال للتلاعب مرة أخرى فمن ترك الأوضاع في المريخ ملتهبة خلفه عليه ان أراد العودة ان ياتي عبر الجمعية العمومية اما دون ذلك فلن يكون هناك مجال لتعين فوق المعين انه القانون الذي يتحدث ولا أحد سواه.
*التحية لليسع وللجنة التسير لإستجابتها والتحية كذلك لوزير العدل بعد ان أحبط محاولة زعزعة الإستقرار التي سعى ويسعى إليها كثر مع رئيس المريخ أسامة ونسي الذي بإمكانه الأن العمل دون اي منغصات وملاحقات قانونية حتى موعد إقامة الجمعية العمومية.
*إنتصر صوت الحق أخيراً وان علت الأصوات الأخرى بالضجيج.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقعات بوصول جميع أجانب المريخ اليوم وغداً

توقع معتصم مالك الذي يتولى الإشراف الإداري على فريق الكرة عودة جميع المحترفين الأجانب باستثناء جمال سالم اليوم وغداً لأن سالم لديه ارتباطات مع المنتخب الأوغندي، وأفاد مالك بأن عبده جابر مصاب ويتلقى العلاج، وعندما يتجاوز إصاباته سيكون في كامل جاهزيته للمشاركة مع الفريق مشيراً إلى أن بكري قدم اعتذاره، ومن المتوقع أن يشارك اليوم، وكذا الحال بالنسبة لعمر بخيت وعلاء الدين يوسف، وتوقع مالك حسم المعسكر الداخلي في غضون 48 ساعة مشيداً بالحماس الكبير للاعبين في التدريبات، مراهناً على أن اعداد المريخ وبرغم هذه الظروف الاستثنائية سيحقق النجاح المطلوب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصام الحاج: تدخل السلطة أضر بالمريخ.. وذهبنا للوالي في داره بكل شجاعة لأنه رجل المرحلة



 

أكدعصام الحاج أمين عام نادي المريخ  السابق أنهم ذهبوا إلى السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ السباق بكل  شجاعة حتى يخرجوا النادي من الوضع المأساوي الذي يعيش فيه, لافتاً إلى أن  الوالي منحهم الضوء الأخضر لقيادة الأحمر مرة أخرى وفق رؤية وأسس جديدة,  وانتقد عصام الحاج تدخل السلطة في الأزمة المريخية وقال إن أهل المريخ لا  تنقصهم القدرة ولا الفكر لحل مشاكلهم مؤكداً أنهم أمنوا على جمال الوالي  لرئاسة المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة مع منحه كامل الصلاحية لاختيار قائمته  بنفسه لأنه رجل المرحلة والأقدر على قيادة المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة,  مشيراً إلى أن خطوتهم بإعادة الوالي نبعت من أن الأخير يجد قبولاً كبيراً  في المجتمع المريخي وأكد أنهم لن يسمحوا بتحويل المريخ لحقل تجارب باختبار  شخصية جديدة كل مرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس الشورى المريخي يجتمع بالوزير اليوم





 


تأجل اجتماع مجلس الشورى المريخ مع  وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم من الأمس إلى اليوم وسيناقش الاجتماع  الذي سينعقد في الحادية عشر من صباح اليوم الوضع الراهن في الساحة  المريخية، ورؤية اهل المريخ وكباراته للخروج من الأزمة وسيحاول مجلس الشورى  في اجتماعه مع الوزير اليوم التأكيد على أهمية عودة جمال الوالي من جديد  لرئاسة نادي المريخ على رأس مجلس جديد يختاره بنفسه من اجل الانسجام  والتناغم بين أعضاء المجلس، كما سيناقش اعضاء مجلس الشورى مع الوزير  الأسباب التي دفعته لتجديد العهد مع التسيير برغم الاستقالة الجماعية التي  دفعت بها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
عسى الأمر خير

* اسألوا رئيس التحرير الأخ الأستاذ الجليل أحمد محمد الحسن ماذا قلت له عندما أبلغني خبر اللقاء الذي سيجمع بين وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي الأخ اليسع وأعضاء لجنة التسيير.
* قلت له: سيلتزم الوزير خلال هذا اللقاء بمعالجة كل القضايا التي تعترض مسيرة اللجنة، والمشاكل التي تعيق عملها، ويلتزم- كذلك- بمعالجة الديون مثار البلاغات التي تم فتحها ضد رئيس النادي، على أن توافق اللجنة على تجميد استقالتها الجماعية، وتواصل عملها حتى نهاية فترة التكليف في 21 يونيو القادم، بعد أن تقوم بتسليم كشوفات العضوية إلى المفوضية خلال اليومين القادمين، حتى يتسنى لها البدء في إجراءات انعقاد الجمعية العمومية.
* وبالفعل كانت هذه هي مخرجات اللقاء أمس.
* وهذا بالتأكيد لا يعني أنني أعلم الغيب، أو أقرأ الكف، إنما هي قراءات لمجريات القضايا والأحداث الحمراء في اليومين الماضيين، أعملتها هنا وهناك، ولم أجد حلاً لها سوى هذه القرارات سالفة الذكر!.
* عموماً يمكن القول إن هذه القرارات في مجملها قرارات موفقة، لكن يبقى الخوف من ألا يوفق السيد الوزير في تحصيل أموال النفرة كما وعد، ويضطر أصحاب الديون إلى تحريك بلاغاتهم، ويتعرض الرئيس من جديد إلى الحبس والبهدلة، وتكون (يا أب زيد.. كأنك ما غزيت)!.
* أموال نفرة القصر، هي في رأيي العلاج الوحيد لمشاكل لجنة التسيير من طرف، وإذا لم يجتهد السيد الوزير في تحصيلها خلال اليوم أو غداً، فلن نستبعد استقالة جديدة للجنة قبل أن تنتهي فترة الضمانة المحددة لأمين المال، ويتم حبسه مع النصابين والمجرمين إذا لم يحضر ونسي خلال اليومين القادمين!.
* ختاماً.. إحساسي الذي نادراً ما يخيب، يحدثني أن السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي لن يتمكّن من تحصيل أموال النفرة في يومين أو ثلاثة، أو حتى أسبوعاً، وأن البلاغات إياها ستتحرّك من جديد، وتضطر اللجنة إلى فك الحظر عن استقالتها الجماعية.
* أقول هذا وأسأل الله في نفس الوقت أن يخيب رهاني، وينجح الوزير في معالجة جميع القضايا، ويستتب الأمن والأمان في ديار المريخ، ونصلي مئات الركعات شكراً لله، وننحر الذبائح كرامة له، وحمداً على انقشاع سحب الظلام.
* منهم لله الذين تسببوا في كل هذه المشاكل وأدخلونا في هذا النفق الضيق!.
* ح يروحوا من ربنا فين؟.
آخر السطور
* فاتنا في زحمة الأحداث المتلاحقة في الأيام الماضية أن نرحّب بالنجوم الجدد الذين انضموا إلى كشوفات الزعيم مؤخراً، وأن نهنئهم بالنعمة التي أنعم الله بها عليهم، وخصّهم بارتداء الشعار الأحمر الوهّاج.
* وفاتنا كذلك أن نقدّم لهم النصائح التي تعينهم على تجويد عطائهم مع الفريق، وتساعدهم على البقاء في كشفه أطول فترة ممكنة، وتدخلهم قلوب الجماهير من أوسع أبوابها.
* والحق يقال، إن الكوكبة التي انضمت إلى فريقنا في التسجيلات الأخيرة، كوكبة مميزة وموهوبة وصاحبة مهارات عالية مشهوداً لها بها، لكن تبقى الحقيقة الأكبر أن عناصر هذه الكوكبة إذا لم تحترم مواهبها، وتعمل على تطويرها بالانتظام في التمارين، والانصياع إلى توجيهات المدربين وقدامى اللاعبين في الكشف، والالتزام التام بمواعيد النوم والراحة، ونوعية الأكل قبل وبعد التمارين والتدريبات، وقبل هذا كله تتحلى بالتواضع والانضباط التامين داخل وخارج الملعب، فلن نستبعد أن يكونوا على رأس قائمة المشاطيب في نوفمبر المقبل.
* من الأخبار الغريبة والمؤسفة في نفس الوقت أن اللاعب شمس الفلاح الذي تمرّد على الفريق مرة بسبب بقية مستحقاته، ورفض السفر معه إلى معسكر إثيوبيا، ومرة ثانية بسبب تحويل اسمه من الكشف الأول إلى كشف الرديف، ورفض المشاركة في تدريباته في المغرب، لنفقد جهوده في مباراة الكوكب، ونتأثر سلباً بذلك، يتمرّن مع المريخ عادي جداً هذه الأيام!.
* لجنة التسيير لم توضح لنا- حتى الآن- ما جاء في تقرير رئيس بعثة الجزائر الأخ الصادق حاج علي بشأن هذا اللاعب، وما القرار الذي اتخذته بشأنه!.
* ترى ألا تعي لجنة التسيير أن المريخ أكبر من أي لاعب، وأن كل ما حققناه من إنجازات ومفاخر سابقة، حققناه بالانضباط، وبلاعبين مخلصين للشعار لا يعرف التمرد والتعالي طريقاً إليهم مهما كانت الأسباب؟!.
* إذا كانت لا تعي ذلك، تبقى مشكلة!.
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باختصار
احمد محمد الحسن
مستقبل المريخ

* عندما كتبت قبل أيام في هذا المكان عن الاستقالات الجماعية التي تقدم بها أعضاء لجنة التسيير إلى الأخ وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي، وقلت إنها استقالات مرفوضة، كنت أعني ما أقول، وكنت وما زلت أعتقد أن توقيتها لم يكن مناسباً، وأن شريط الإنجازات الذي ارتبط بمسيرة اللجنة خلال الفترة القصيرة من عمرها أضاف الكثير لما قامت به من عمل كبير، وأداء متميز رغم الصعوبات التي واجهتها، والمطبات التي حاول البعض- تصريحاً أو تلميحاً- أن يوقعوا اللجنة فيها دون اكتراث لما قد ينعكس سلباً على استقرار المريخ وتقدمه، ودون احترام لمن تصدوا للعمل المضني والشاق من أجل المريخ، وكنت أكثر من هذا أعتقد أن الفترة التي تبقت من عمر اللجنة كافية جداً لاتاحة الفرصة أمامها لإنجاز المزيد من المهام، بما في ذلك التمهيد لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية التي ستنتخب مجلساً جديداً لإدارة المريخأ وأنا سعيد جداً أن ما طلبته وطالبت به قد تحقق أمس؛ عندما أعلن الأخ الوزير اليسع صديق التاج وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي عند لقائه بلجنة تسيير المريخ بمبادرة منه رفضه القاطع لقبول الاستقالات، وإرجاء النظر فيها- بمعنى أن يكمل المجلس المعين أداء مهامه إلى نهاية فترة تكليفه في الحادي والعشرين من يونيو القادم، ومن ثم تبدأ المفوضية منذ الآن في إجراءات انعقاد الجمعية العمومية بعد تسلمها في هذا اليوم كشوفات العضوية التي سبحت في وقت سابق، وهكذا عادت الأمور إلى نصابها ولو بشكل مؤقت، وعادت الكرة إلى ملعب المفوضية؛ لتبدأ إجراءات انعقاد الجمعية ابتداء من اليوم، ولا أعتقد أن في هذا التصرف الحكيم من قبل الوزير ما يمكن أن يفسر بأنه عودة إلى مربع الأزمة الأول من جديد، بالعكس- ربما- يساعد هذا الموقف في تهدئة الأمور إلى حين انتهاء أجل المجلس، وانتخاب المجلس الجديد بأمر الجماهير، كما إن ما توصل إليه السيد الوزير خلال اجتماعه بلجنة التسيير أمس أتاح الفرصة واسعة أمام رموز المريخ وأقطابه الذين تحركوا أمس الأول إلى منزل الوالي، وأمام مجلس شورى المريخ الذي ظل يتحرك في كل الاتجاهات خلال الفترة الماضية للاتفاق على هيكل إداري جديد للمريخ، ومجلس وفاقي تتجسد فيه كل طموحات أهل المريخ وتطلعاتهم إلى مستقبل مشرق ومزدهر لهذا النادي الكبير، بعيداً عن الصراعات والحساسيات والخلافات التي أضرت كثيراً بمسيرة المريخ.
* دعونا نتفاءل خيراً بالقادم الذي نأمل أن يكون أحلى وأجمل، ولنعمل جميعاً على تصفية النفوس وتزكيتها من الإحن والأحقاد وإساءة الظن بالآخرين، ولتكن في هذه الخطوة المباركة التي أقدم عليها سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى ورفاقه من رموز المريخ وأقطابه، مضافاً إليها تحركات مجلس الشورى الفاعلة والمؤثرة، وما توصل إليه الوزير أمس في لقائه بلجنة التسيير بداية لتصحيح المسار ولم الشمل المريخي بأقوى ما يكون، وأعجل ما تيسر، وبالله التوفيق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهادة حق
حافظ خوجلي
خيار لا بد منه

* حراك إيجابي في الساحة المريخية بعد تصاعد الأحداث مؤخراً، وكما أشارت صحيفة المريخ إلى أن انفراجا وشيكا للأزمة المريخية، كانت التحركات 
هنا وهناك، بدأها مجلس الشورى المريخي، وتواصلت مساعي الأقطاب، وصباح أمس كان لقاء الوزير الرياضي الأخ اليسع الصديق التاج مع لجنة التسيير، وجاءت مخرجات الاجتماع بخيار وجد الترحيب داخل البيت المريخي لتهدئة الوضع الراهن، والاتجاه إلى قيام الجمعية العمومية لتقول كلمتها في من تختار لحكم المريخ.
* في مقال أمس ذكرت أن اتجاه الوزارة الرياضية سيمنح لجنة التسيير الاستمرار حتى فترة نهاية تكليفها الرسمي في الواحد والعشرين من يونيو المقبل، وجاء تأكيد ما ذكرناه في لقاء الوزير بلجنة التسيير أمس، والإشادة بجهودها في ما أنجزته من ملفات مهمة.
* الأخ وزير الرياضة قطع الطريق أمام تعيين لجنة جديدة، وفي ذلك تأمين على أهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية، ومنح الحق لأعضاء الجمعية دون تغييب لدورهم، بالتالي يبقى توجيه الأخ الوزير الرياضي بإعادة كشوفات العضوية إلى المفوضية خطوة إيجابية لعقد الجمعية، ولا أخال أن هنالك من يرفض انعقادها حتى يحل مكانها التعيين.
* من إيجابيات الاجتماع المشترك أمس إعلان وزير الرياضة متابعته مع لجنة التسيير تحصيل أموال النفرة؛ لسداد المديونيات- وهي بلا شك- خطوة فاعلة من وزير الرياضة تؤكد حرصه واهتمامه بحل مشاكل المريخ، وتهيئة المناخ المعافى حتى ينعم بالاستقرار الإداري بعيداً عن الخلافات.
* أيضاً نجد في إشادة وزير الرياضة بمهنية وحكمة قادة لجنة التسيير شهادة تقدير وإنصاف لهم، بعد أن تعرضوا إلى الكثير، وتجاوز الخطوط الحمراء، وتحملوا فوق طاقتهم، وكان قرار الاستقالة الجماعية التي طالب وزير الرياضة بإرجائها والمواصلة إلى حين قيام الجمعية، ومن أجل المريخ استجاب أعضاء اللجنة.
* أخلص من ذلك لأقول إن مخرجات اجتماع أمس خيار لا بد منه، وإن لم يرضِ أيا من الأطراف فعلينا أن ننظر إلى الأمور بواقعية كيف سيكون حال المريخ في حالة تمسك لجنة التسيير بقرار الاستقالة، وهل كان الحل في تعيين لجنة جديدة في ظل عدم وضوح الرؤية لقيام الجمعية أم الحل الأمثل في استمرار اللجنة الحالية إلى حين انعقاد الجمعية حتى لا يحدث فراغ إداري بالنادي.
* لجنة التسيير وافقت على طلب الوزير وهي مشكورة في تحمل المسؤولية حتى انتهاء فترة تكليفها والواجب أن تجد المساعدة إن كان الهدف- فعلاً- المريخ ومن بعد ذلك تبقى الكلمة للجمعية.
شهادة أخيرة
* المريخ بدأ إعداده وأمامه مباريات مهمة تستوجب تهيئة المناخ المعافى حتى يحقق المطلوب.
* وإن خسر- لا قدر الله- يحسب عليه قبل من يتصارعون حوله.
* ولمجلس الشورى دور كبير يجب أن يقوم به في تقريب المسافات.
* الحمد لله على كل حال.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
حول عودة الوالي المرتقبة

لسنا ضد أن يعود جمال الوالي إلى رئاسة المريخ، ونعرف للرجل فضله، ونحفظ له كل ما قدمه للنادي الكبير، وقلنا من قبل إن مجتمع المريخ لا يتصف بالجحود؛ لينكر فضل الوالي على المريخ، ويسلبه كل مجهوداته التي قام بها، وينكر عليه كل أمواله التي دفعها للمريخ، لكن كل ذلك لا يمنع من أن نستغرب- إلى حد يدهش الاستغراب نفسه- من عدم سير الأمور بشكل طبيعي في النادي العريق إلا بوجوده وعودته إلى الرئاسة، فمجرد فكرة اختزال كل تأريخ النادي الذي يعود إلى ما قبل ميلاد الوالي- نفسه- في شخص رجل واحد هي- في حد ذاتها- فكرة غير مريحة، ولا تبشر بمستقبل مستقر للمريخ، فالوالي قد يزهد في المنصب مرة أخرى ويستقيل، أو قد يتم تحويله إلى أي منصب آخر في أي مرفق من مرافق الدولة، كما كان مرشحا من قبل، أو قد يتعرض إلى أي ظروف أو أسباب أخرى مما يتعرض له البشر- لأنه منهم– وهناك من الظروف ما هي محتومة عليهم، فماذا سيكون حينها مصير المريخ؟.
موقفنا واضح، وهو لا يقبل المزايدة أو التشكيك من بعض الجهات التي تحاول أن تلصق بنا تهمة العداء للرئيس المحبوب، والمطلوب من قبل الجماهير، أو حتى تلك التي تصور صحيفة المريخ بكاملها على أنها صحيفة التسيير، أو حتى التحالف المريخي، وجهة نظرنا الخاصة أن كل هذه القطاعات أو الجهات المريخية- التي ذكرناها- لا ينقص من قدر أي واحد منها أو يلغي مريخيتها رأيها في الآخر مهما كان سالبا، لكن الذي ينتقص منها- فقط- هو مواقفها السالبة تجاه المريخ الكيان، فنحن مع الكيان ولسنا ضد أحد، إلا من يعمل ضد مصلحة المريخ لخدمة مصالحه الخاصة أو بعض أجنداته الخفية.
نعود إلى موضوع الوالي وعودته المرتقبة، ونقف أكثر عند نقطتين- الأولى عن حديثه أنه لا يرغب في تكرار التجربة السابقة، وهو حديث يحـوي اعترافا ضمنيا أن التجربة السابقة صاحبتها بعض الأخطاء، وهو حديث منطقي، ونحمد للرجل اعترافه بها وعزمه على عدم الوقوع بها مرة أخرى، وهو بذلك يكون أكثر شجاعة وموضوعية من كل الذين ينزهونه عن كل نقص، بل أنهم كادوا يسبحون بحمده.
أما النقطة الثانية فهي عن بعض شروطه التي وضعها من أجل العودة، والتي كان من ضمنها المشاركة الفاعلة من كافة أبناء النادي في الاستقطاب، والعمل على إيجاد مصادر دخل ثابتة للنادي لدعم مسيرته، وهي مطالب عادلة ومشروعة، وقد ظللنا ننادي بها، ونكتب عنها منذ أن كان هو- نفسه- على سدة الحكم بالمريخ، وقلنا إن ذلك لو تحقق سيقي النادي شر الاعتماد على شخص واحد، وهي مطالب لو توفرت لاتسعت المعايير كثيرا عند المفاضلة لاختيار رئيس للنادي؛ حيث المال هو المعيار الأول والأخير في الوقت الحالي.
ثم نعرج بعد ذلك على رد فعل الخبر ووقعه على بعض الأطراف المريخية المتابعة لهذا الملف الشائك، الذي أخذ وقتا طويلا من المريخ، وخصما على استعدادات الفريق لباقي مباريات الدورة الأولى، وللدورة الثانية.
الفرح التلقائي كان هو الشعور الغالب لبعض جماهير المريخ بخبر عودة الوالي، وهو فرح بريء سببه توقعاتهم بنجاح ما تبقى من الموسم، ونجاح التسجيلات القادمة، ونهاية مشاكل اللاعبين، وتمردهم، وهكذا، غير أن بعض الجهات الأخرى كانت لها أسباب مختلفة للفرحة بعودة الوالي، ولهؤلاء نقول: حديث الوالي عن عدم رغبته في تكرار بعض أخطاء التجربة السابقة لا يصب في مصلحتهم بحال؛ حيث إنهم- دون شك- من ضمن أخطاء المرحلة السابقة.
أما التحالف فقد سارع إلى إصدار بيان أعلن فيه الاتجاه إلى رفع شكوى قانونية يشكو فيها الحكومة متمثلة في الوزارة للتدخل في الشأن الرياضي، وتجميد خطوات قيام الجمعية العمومية للنادي، وهي خطوة لا نتوقع لها التوفيق على أية حال، هذا على فرض أن التجمع قام بها من الأساس ولم يكتفِ بهذا التصريح، وحال لم تتغير الأوضاع خلال هذا اليوم كما نتوقع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بقاء لجنة التسيير كان من الضرورة بمكان
الاعلام المريخي مطالب بتركيز خطابه على الوحدة

كتب: شريف محمد عثمان

في اجتماع السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة بلجنة التسيير المريخية تقرر أن تباشر اللجنة أعمالها إلى حين انتهاء فترتها في الحادي والعشرين من يونيو، وأن تعاد كشوفات العضوية من (مخبئها) لترى النور من جديد؛ تمكيناً للجنة التسيير من إكمال مهمتها بقيام الجمعية العمومية في الفترة المتبقية من عمرها في التعيين.
* في مقال سابق (لشعاع النجوم) أشرت إلى أن بقاء لجنة التسيير لفترتها الوجيزة المتبقية من الضرورة بمكان؛ وذلك لتمكين أبناء المريخ من إجراء المشاورات التي بدأها مجلس الشورى- بالفعل- منذ فترة وصولاً إلى الوحدة المريخية، ونبذ الخلافات، وتصفية النفوس؛ لتقبل الحل الأمثل بين إقامة الجمعية العمومية وانتخاب مجلس توافقي أو تعيين مجلس جديد، وأمس الأول بدأت المشاورات وتذويب الخلافات بين الجماعات المريخية- بالفعل- عندما التقى (عفوياً)- كما وصوفه- عدد من أقطاب المريخ وإدارييه السابقين في منزل نائب سكرتير المريخ السابق متوكل أحمد علي، وتفاكروا في الأحوال السائدة حالياً بالمريخ، وقرر الوفد المريخي الذي ضم في ذلك اللقاء عدداً من أقطاب المريخ وإدارييه السابقين وفي مقدمتهم نائب رئيس نادي المريخ الأسبق الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى والسكرتير الأسبق عصام الحاج ونائب السكرتير السابق متوكل أحمد علي ومولانا أزهري وداعة الله وصاحب المبادرة عبر الفيس بوك الأستاذ نادر مالك والقطب المريخي المعروف الطيب الجزار وأمين الخزينة الأسبق خالد شرف الدين والفريق شرطة سيف النصر إسماعيل والأستاذ مهدي الأمين، قرر الوفد التوجه إلى منزل الرئيس السابق الدكتور جمال الوالي، والتقوا به- بالفعل- ودار بينهم ما دار من مفاوضات انتهت بأن منح الدكتور جمال الضوء الأخضر في قبول العودة ما كان ذلك رغبة أهل المريخ والسلطة.
* الأهم في هذا اللقاء هو أنهم استطاعوا أن يذوبوا الخلافات (المريخية) التي كانت بين البعض منهم، وتصافوا، وأصبحوا على قلب رجل واحد همه الأول والأخير هو مصلحة المريخ.
* هذا اللقاء الحميم له ما بعده مع بقية الأقطاب والإداريين السابقين؛ ليكتمل عقد المريخ نظيفاً ليس بينهم خلافات في المصالح العليا للكيان العظيم، وفي اعتقادي أن قرار السيد الوزير، وتراجع اللجنة عن الاستقالات إلى حين اكتمال الفترة منحا الفرصة لأبناء المريخ لتكملة المشاورات والدخول في الجمعية العمومية على ضوء ذلك، ما دام أن الكشوفات سترى النور، والجمعية أصبحت لا مناص منها، فليكن الإجماع المريخي على كلمة سواء هو ديدن أبناء المريخ.
* الإعلام المريخي مطالب أن يوجه خطابه إلى الوحدة المريخية، والاستقرار؛ بتهيئة الأجواء الصالحة، ويعض بالنواجز عليها أياً كانت إفرازات الجمعية العمومية وحبذا التوصل إلى قائمة موحدة يتم التوافق عليها، ونرجو أن يكون السيد وزير الشباب وهو يصدر قرار قيام الجمعية بإعادة الكشوفات، وإقناع لجنة التسيير بالعدول عن الاستقالات، وإكمال الفترة المتبقية لها، وقد وضع أيضاً الحلول الجذرية لازمة الديون واعتقالها حتى لا يتم بسببها اعتقال الرئيس الحالي أو القادم.
* في الختام نذكر المريخيين والميسورين منهم- على وجه التحديد- بالاقتراح الجميل الذي تقدم به السيد أمين خزينة نادي المريخ الأسبق الأستاذ خالد شرف الدين وهو الاستفادة من القدرات المالية لـ(100) شخصية مريخية للمساهمة الشهرية بمبلغ ألف جنيه، ولنا تجربة سابقة في فترته أميناً للمال، وكانت ناجحة، وأضاف يمكن أن تتكرر بقاعدة مشاركة أكبر على سبيل المثال أن تضم ألف شخص، وألف جنيه شهرياً، وأن العائد- حينها- سيكون أكبر وكافياً لتغطية الجزء الأكبر من المنصرفات.
* وهناك مشروع تحويل الرصيد على رقم الهاتف (2870) هذا المشروع الحيوي المقدم من مجلس شورى المريخ، والذي لم يجد حتى الآن حظه من الإقبال الجماهيري بالمشاركة الفاعلة التي تحقق له النجاح المتوقع، نرجو أن يتم تفعليه؛ حتى يتحقق ما ظل يردده الزعيم ود الياس، والقطب المريخي الكبير اللواء عبد المنعم النذير في كل المجالس المريخية، وهو إنقاذ المريخ من جيوب الأفراد بالدعم الشهري الجماهيري.
* في انتظار أن يتحقق الحلم المريخي الأكبر بقيام المجمع التجاري والمشروع الاستثماري في أرض الحتانة عبر الشركة العربية الصينية التي تم الاتفاق معها وتوقيع العقدين، وهنا نحيي ثانية السيد الصادق حاج علي رئيس قطاع التسويق والاستثمار والوفد الذي رافقه إلى دولة قطر من مهندسي مجلس الشورى- برهان والمهندس حسن الوسيلة رئيس قطاع المنشآت، والباشمهندس عبد السلام العجيل، إلى حين أن يكون المشروعان الفخيمان حقيقة ماثلة للعيان فإن مقترح الأستاذ خالد شرف الدين، إلى جانب إحياء مشروع تحويل الرصيد لن يحوجا المريخ العظيم في شيء، خاصة عندما يتولى السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة أمر الديون المتراكمة والقضاء عليها كما وعد بذلك لجنة التسيير في اجتماعه أمس، وكما يقال في الأمثال رب (ضارة) نافعة- وحقاً- (ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقاتها فرجت، وكنت أظنها لا تفرج)، ونرجو أن لا تنشب أزمة أخرى بسبب أو آخر بين من نحسب أنهم (فرقاء)، ونأمل أن يتوافقوا ويتحدوا على المصالح العليا للمريخ ونحسب أن ما تم في اجتماع حي الصفا مؤشر واضح ومبشر لأن يتحقق ذلك.
وبالله التوفيق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقطة وشرطة
ابو زهير
الاستقالة.. وحديث المدينة

* ليس هنالك حديث سوى استقالة لجنة التسيير.* في كل شارع وتحت أشجار النيم وصفحات الصحف بجميع ألوانها وتخصصاتها التلفزيونات والـFMs بكل أمزجتها حتى على بنابر ستات الشاي.. ï»» حديث لهم سوى استقالة مجلس التسيير. * لجنة التسيير تستحق نوط الجدارة من الطبق اï»·ولى، ونجمة اï»¹نجاز؛ على ما قامت به خلال توليها أمر وشأن هذا النادي الكبير (الزعيم).
* يا أيها المريخاب قولوا لهم شكرا واجتهدتم في القيادة وجزاكم الله خيرا.
* مجلس الكبار وما يسمونه بالشورى عليه الاستجال ووضع النقاط على الحروف، والحكاية ï»» تحتمل الكثير، والزمن يمضي متعجلا، وأمام الفريق الكثير. * اليوم كما تناولته صحافة الخرطوم لقاء أستاذ حسبو نائب الرئيس بالسادة مجلس الشورى نسأل الله للاجتماع أن يخرج علينا بقرارات تفك عقدة اï»·زمة ويعود الزعيم في صحة وعافية وماردا مهابا.
* صديقي العزيز الملحن الكبير العميد عمر عبد الله بين قوسين (الشاعر).. شرك مقسم على الدقشم، ونسأل الله أن يعود إلى ليالينا فراش القاش معافى ويرطب مسامعنا بجيد ألحانه المعتقة.
* إلى كل أحباء وأصدقاء الأستاذ عمر الشاعر هو طريح الفراش بالسلاح الطبي عقب إجراء عملية جراحية.
* لعن الله مرض السكر اللعين عوفيت يا أمير العود واللحن المدوزن والدعوات الصادقات من كل محبي عمر اï»¹نسان.
* أيها المريخيون أن حبيبكم عمر الشاعر يحمل المريخ في حدقات العيون خففوا عليه اï»·لم بالدعاء والزيارة.
* من القاهرة الحبيب القلع يسأل عن المريخ وحاله.. اطمئن يا أبا سوزان الحال زين وï»» تفقد البلد والمريخ سوى طلتك الباهية. * فوز الريال أسعد محبي الريال في السودان، وخرجت الحرائر من خدورهن، وغطى إعلامنا الفوز، وتبادل جمهور فريق الملوك التهاني وتوزيع الحلوى.
* التهاني لولدنا العربي زين الدين زيدان بطولتين كأس عالم وكأس أوروبية.
* فريقنا الوطني أخباره مقطوعة وï»» أحد يحدثنا عن اï»·حوال فيدونا أفادكم الله.
آخر شرطة
الثالث والعشرون من شهر شعبان والكل يتنسم عبيق شهر رمضان، والمتعففون الذين ï»» يدلقون ماء الوجه على أعتاب أبواب من رزقهم الله سعة في الرزق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لوك ايمال يستنكر تجاهل مجلس المريخ 
 
 
  استنكر البلجيكي لوك ايمال تجاهل مجلس  المريخ بعدم الاتصال به او ارسال تذاكر العودة للخرطوم وتسليمه مستحقاته  المالية .. واكد انه لا يعرف مصيره حتي اللحظة مع المريخ إلا انه يحترم  عقده الذي يربطه بالنادي الاحمر وسينتظر اتصالات مجلس ادارة النادي لمعرفة  تحديد مصيره.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك 
هيثم صديق
ولكن أين أبو هريرة حسين

* كلما ازددنا علوا.. طاب للنظر اختطافاً.. طاشت الأفكار فزعاً وارتباكاً وارتجافاً.. صرت يا مريخ سُماً في دواخلهم زعافاً.. مرغمين عليه طعماً.. صاغرين له ارتشافاً. (الزبير عوض الكريم)
* يبدو إن الوزير وبعض أعضاء لجنة التسيير المستقيلة ومرفوض استقالتها قد تأثروا بالهنود وأفلامهم إبان دراستهم هناك… كل الأفلام الهندية تتفق في عدم المنطق…
* أمس انتظر الجميع أن يقول الوزير للجنة المستقيلة شكراً… ويكوّن أخري.. لكنه أشاد بصبرها ومصابرتها وأعطاها موعداً جديداً.
* حتي ذلك الحين سيفقد المريخ مباريات.. فوعود عبد التام أي كلام…
و
* تنادى أهل المريخ كلهم لأجل انقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه فلقد شاهدوا الثور وقد علق رأسه في البرمة.. ورأوا البصيرة أم حمد تشحذ في سكينها فهتفوا جميعاً ان لا.. أكسروا البرمة فهي أخف قدراً وأدنى ثمناً وأقل سعراً.
* لكنا نسأل الأخ أبو هريرة حسين وهو من هو في دنيا الرياضة.. أين استشارة الوزير له.. لقد تم تعيينه مستشاراً للوزير قريباً لكسبه في مجال الرياضة وخبرته الكبيرة.. أبو هريرة عمل في المريخ وفي هيئة البراعم والناشئن فأصاب نجاحاً كبيراً وملحوظاً.. فطوّر هذا المجال وفجّر الملاعب والميادين، لكن لم نر له خطوة في الأزمة الأخيرة ولا سمعنا له صوتاً…هو أدرى الناس بأمر المريخ.. وأعرفهم بالتقاطعات فيه.. ويمكن أن يقدم للوزير ما غاب عنه، فالوزير زول زوارق ساكت قبلاً… لكن أبو هريرة يعلم كل شي في أمر الكرة السودانية… وهو مؤهل جداً ليكون وزيراً للرياضة قادماً فكسبه في حزبه لا تنتطح عليه عنزتان.. وإني لأعرفه من زمان الثانويات يدين لحزبه ولم يفارقه.. ينبغي أن يكون لأبو هريرة رأي واضح.. استشارة جلية.. وصوتاً مسموعاً في أزمة تطاول عهدها.
……
* غريب هو أمر التحالف المريخي ولكنه غير مستغرب فلا المحن تدنيهم ولا الحنان… نشاز كبير وتخالف أكبر.. 2 خالد و2 عمر.. اقتربوا قليلاً فأنتم عندنا أهل رجاء… كفى معاكسة.. لن يكون المريخ أبداً لأولاد أمدرمان فقط.. لأن سيدة فرح أخرجته قبل زهاء المائة عام إلى محيط أكبر… وتقديم سودكال مرشحاً نسف فكرة تأطيره…
….
* غريب هو أمر فاطمة الصادق كلما تجاوز الناس عن بعض كتاباتها تأدباً وإعراضاً أبت إلا وأن تجرهم إلى مواجهتها جراً.. لا أدري لماذا تكتب بهذه الحدة وهذه الحروف التي لا تليق بها.. استعداء الناس ليس أمراً محبباً

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
استقالة “جمال” وعودة “الوالي”!!!

{  تعجّل معارضو لجنة التسيير في الاحتفاء بالاستقالات التي قدمها الأعضاء،  وقبل أن يقرر الوزير بشأنها تسابقوا لمنزل “جمال الوالي” لإقناعه بالعودة  مجدداً للرئاسة عبر التعيين. وكان من الطبيعي أن تذهب جهودهم سدى بعد أن  اقنع الوزير أعضاء التسيير بإكمال فترة تكليفهم التي تنتهي في الحادي  والعشرين من يونيو المقبل!
{ قبل محاولات “النفر” من أهل المريخ لإعادة  “الوالي” رئيساً بالتعيين وذهابهم إلى داره بحي الصفا، كان يجب الإجابة عن  تساؤل وهو: لماذا ابتعد “جمال” بمحض إرادته في توقيت لم يراع مصلحة الأحمر  الذي كان مجابهاً بالتسجيلات وفترة الإعداد؟ وهل انتفت أسباب مغادرته  للقلعة الحمراء؟ أم أن ما حدث من تطورات بفقدانه للعضوية التي تأتي به  رئيساً منتخباً ساهم في موافقته على العودة “معيّناً”؟!
{ “الوالي” الذي  رفض رئاسة المريخ رغم انتخابه عبر جمعية عمومية وفضّل الابتعاد ممارساً  “الدلال” الذي ظل يلجأ إليه وهو يدرك أن مؤيديه سيقومون بتسيير المسيرات  إلى داره للمطالبة بعودته، شعر هذه المرة بخطورة موقفه وصعوبة فوزه  بالتزكية بعد أن أضحت العضوية في يد آخرين.
{ ندرك أن “الوالي” قدم  الكثير للمريخ ولم يبخل عليه بشيء، لكنه لم يتبع الطرق العلمية في إدارة  النادي وظل يتخذ القرارات منفرداً، بجانب سياسته التي قادت اللاعبين إلى  “الدلال” وأدت لانفراط عقد الانضباط.
{ لو استفاد “الرجل” من أخطائه  السابقة فإنه يمكن أن يقود الأحمر للنجاح، وإلا فإن أمواله وحدها لا يمكن  أن تقود الفريق لمنصات التتويج الخارجية.
{ نعود لأصل الموضوع لنقول إن  “الاستعجال” تسبب في تحركات لم تحقق هدفها، وبالتالي لابد من تنسيق الجهود  قبل البدء في أي إجراء لأن “التعيين” لن يحل مشاكل الأحمر بقدر ما سيؤزم من  مواقفه.
{ لو أراد أهل المريخ الخير لناديهم فعليهم أن يتحدوا ويضعوا أيديهم فوق أيدي بعض ويصفوا نواياهم ولا يبخسوا الناس أشياءهم.
{ توحدوا حتى لا يستفرد الأعداء بناديكم.
{ تعاملوا مع قادة التسيير باحترام فهم مريخاب مثلما أنتم كذلك.
{ أرجوكم لا تحكموا على أعضاء التسيير بالإعدام فهم مريخاب “خلّص”.
{ اجعلوا من رفض استقالات “التسيير” مدخلاً لفتح صفحة جديدة حتى لا يقال “استقال جمال” وعاد “الوالي”!!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصام مزمل:     مولانا خليفة رفض استلام استقالاتنا من عبد الرحيم والوزير تمسك باستمرارية التسيير



كشف عصام مزمل الناطق الرسمي باسم مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ادق التفاصيل عن الاستقالة الجماعية لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بعد ان حامت الشكوك حول الاستقالة والتي اعتبرها البعض مجرد مسرحية بعد ان أكد مولانا محمد عثمان خليفة اكثر من مرة ان التسيير لم تسلمهم أي استقالة وقال مزمل إنهم كتبوا استقالاتهم بصورة منفردة وسلموها بصورة جماعية لعبد الرحيم شم عضو مجلس الإدارة وكلفوه بتقديمها لوزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم، لافتاً إلى أن عبد الرحيم ذهب بالفعل إلى الوزارة لتقديم تلك الاستقالات وقابل مولانا محمد عثمان خليفة وابلغه بالاستقالة الجماعية للجنة التسيير المريخية وطلب منه تسلم استقالات اللجنة بيد ان خليفة رفض تسلم الاستقالات ووجه عبد الرحيم بأن يسلم الاستقالات للوزير بعد ان رتب له اجتماعاً مع اليسع، ومضى مزمل: بالفعل قابل عبد الرحيم الوزير اليسع وقابل له الاستقالات لكن اليسع هو الآخر رفض تلك الاستقالات بل رفض حتى استلامها، وأكد لعبد الرحيم ان لجنة التسيير قامت بعمل جيد، وعليها أن تقدم تقارير عن اداء كل القطاعات خاصة القطاع المالي قبل الدفع بالاستقالة مشيراً إلى أن كل ما يتردد عن عدم تقديم اللجنة لاستقالاتها غير صحيح، مبيناً أن اجتماع اللجنة مع الوزير صباح أمس تم من خلاله رفض الاستقالات مع تكليف اللجنة بمواصلة مهامها حتى الاسبوع الثالث من يونيو، لافتاً إلى أن هناك اتجاه قوي لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية، وان اللجنة ستبدأ في استكمال اجراءاتها بارسال كشوفات العضوية إلى المفوضية، ونفى مزمل بصورة قاطعة أن تكون لجنة التسيير تسلمت مبلغ عشرين مليار جنيه، مبيناً أن المبلغ الذي تسلمته اللجنة فعلياً بلغ قدره عشرة مليار وكان يمكن أن يصل إلى عشرين مليار لو تم استلام اموال نفرة القصر والتي وعد الوزير بالعمل بجدية من اجل المساعدة على تحصيلها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ألوك يعود للمشاركة في تدريبات المريخ    

 

واصل المريخ تحضيراته للمباريات المتبقية له في الدورة الأولى من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز إلى جانب مباريات الدورة الثانية وأدى الفريق مساء أمس باستاده المران الثاني له وسط حضور جماهيري كبير, انطلق المران المسائي بمشاركة 16 لاعباً تقدمهم ديدا ومحمد الرشيد وحماد بكري وبرنس عطبرة واحمد فرح وإبراهيم جعفر وإبراهومة وضفر وعطرون ومصعب وألوك أكيج وخالد النعسان وصبري واديكو، في حين اكتفى مازن شمس الفلاح بمتابعة المران من الخارج وغادر ألوك أكيج قبل انتهاء التدريب بإذن من الجهاز الفني، واشتمل المران على تدريبات الإحماء والسرعة واللياقة البدنية، واستمرت التدريبات لمدة ساعتين، وقسم عبد العظيم جابر المعد البدني اللاعبين إلى خمس مجموعات واخضعهم لقياسات لياقة بدنية، وقياسات سرعة، تألق فيها إبراهيم جعفر وبرنس عطبرة وظهرا بلياقة بدنية عالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
اليسع ضرب بيكم عرض الحائط

* انتهى أمس اجتماع الوزير اليسع مع لجنة التسير وضرب بمطالب المريخاب عرض الحائط وأصر على فرض وصايته على أهل المريخ رغم التحركات الإيجابية من بعض رموزه التي بذرت بذرة الوحدة الشاملة والتأمين على بداية مرحلة جديدة تعتمد على مشاركة الكل فيها من جمال الوالي وحتى آخر مشجع مريخي...
* وخرج اجتماع اليسع بالتسيير ضاربا بعرض الحائط بالاستقالات التي قدمتها التسيير وآمرا إياها بالاستمرار حتى نهاية مدتها فى21/6 وتقديم التقارير النهائية وبخاصة المحاسبية، كما أمرها بارجاع كشف العضوية للمفوضية فورا للشروع فى ترتيبات قيام الجمعية العمومية...
* وامتص رد فعلها الذي كان سببا رئيسيا في استقالاتها بان يقوم الوزير بالترتيب مع الجهات السيادية بإيقاف اوامر القبض وتسوية الديون فى اطار لجنة خاصة بها، وذهب أبعد من ذلك بان يقوم سعادة الوزير بمساعدة اللجنة فى تحصيل تبرعات نفرة القصر فورا لتسهيل النشاط بالنادى...
* هذه المحصلة بالتأكيد أتت ضد رغبة جماهير المريخ التي أجمعت ان هذه التسيير فشلت في المهمة وبالتالي رحبت باستقالتها وإن جاءت في الزمن المحسوب بدلا عن الضائع ورغم ذلك رفض اليسع هذه الاستقالات ضمنيا بأمره للجنة مواصلة عملها حتى انتهاء مدة تكليفها..
* ضرب اليسع عرض الحائط بمساعي أهل المريخ التي قام بها مجلس الشورى الذي رفض الوزير مقابلته عندما عرف أنه سيأتي بقائمة كي يرشحها لتكون نواة لمجلس تسيير جديد برئاسة الوالي يقود السفينة ويمهد لإجراء انتخابات مجلس شرعي جديد...
* إذن اليسع الذي ينفذ أوامر لجنة الشباب والرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني يرفض استقالة لجنة التسيير ليقف للحيلولة دون تعيين مجلس تسيير جديد لأنهم في الأساس لا يرغبون في عودة الوالي ووضح ذلك جليا عندما صرح الجمعة في التلفزيون أن حواءهم ولود وستأتي بجمال والي جديدا مثلما أتت بالقديم...
* وفي نفس الوقت الذي أمروا به بمباشرة اجراءات الجمعية العمومية، فهم نفسهم الذين أمروا ونسي بسحب الكشوفات عندما علموا أن الانتخابات وبحسب الكشوفات هذه سوف تاتي بمجلس لا يمثل رغبة الحكومة وتوجهاتها نحو بسط سيطرتها ونفوذها على المريخ...
* وبما ان جمال الوالي محسوب على المؤتمر الوطني فإننا نتعجب من رفضهم لتعيينه لرئاسة تسيير جديدة وفي نفس الوقت سحب الكشوفات لتعطيل اجراءات الجمعية العمومية ثم أمرهم بإجرائها مرة أخرى ولاندري ولا نضمن ماذا فعلوا بالكشوفات خلال هذه الفترة التي تم سحبها فيها وكل شيء وارد والأمثلة كثيرة في انتخابات ماضية ولا عزاء للحريات والديمقراطية وسبعة زائد سبعة التي أصبحت في خبر كان...
* وبالتالي نقول وبما أن السلطة في يد الوزير وبما أنه يرفض تعيين تسيير جديدة ويأمر باستمرار القديمة ويرفض استقالاتها ويوجهها بالقيام بإجراءات الجمعية فورا، فإنه وبكل صراحة لن نضمن انها ستأتي بمجلس يلبي طموحات أبناء المريخ الذين لديهم الآن شبه اجماع بأن يعود جمال الوالي رئيسا للفترة المقبلة ويكون اليسع بذلك قد ضرب بكم عرض الحائط يامريخاب وبات يتحكم في مصير المريخ فهل يرضيكم هذا؟...
* جاء الوقت الذي لابد ان يدفع فيه المريخاب الثمن غاليا كما قال لي أمس القطب المريخي وعضو بعثة مانديلا شمس الدين إبراهيم الكواهلي، فجمال الوالي شخصيا لم تكن له نظرة مستقبلية ولم يفكر يوما في توسعة ماعون العضوية الرسمية لتكون له سندا في مثل هذا اليوم الأغبر الذي نعيشه اليوم وتتحكم فيه فئة معينة في العضوية المستجلبة لأن لها نظرة ضيقة في تقلد الكرسي لا في خدمة المريخ الكيان، فلو فكر جمال الوالي في هذا اليوم لأتت به وبمن يريد أن يكون معه في المجلس الجديد...
* وقال: لنكون واقعيين بان إنسان المريخ من نفسه تنقصه ثقافة أن تحدثه نفسه بان يكون عضوا رسميا في نادي المريخ وان يعتبر ذلك واجبا وسلاحا قويا كي يستخدمه في جمعيته العمومية ليأتي بالقوي الأمين ولو فعل ذلك كل الحادبين لما سمعنا بشيء اسمه العضوية المستجلبة وللفظنا النفعيين وأصحاب المصالح الضيقة...
* ولكل ما تقدم وبحسب تفكير هذا الوزير فلا نتوقع أبدا مجلس تسيير جديدا بقيادة الوالي ولا بجمعية عمومية يصر على انعقادها يمكن أن تأتي بالوالي وقومه الذين يريد أن يكونوا معه في المجلس...
* كما ذكرت أمس أن اجتماع الفرقاء وموافقة الوالي المشروطة للعودة خطوة موفقة ومهمة ولكنها ستصطدم بالواقع الذي ذكرناه بعاليه وتتطلب مجهودا خارقا وإن كنا نفتقد للمريخاب أصحاب النفوذ في مطبخ القرار في المؤتمر الوطني...
* ولو ظل اجتماع نائب الرئيس حسبو قائما اليوم مع الشورى فلانتوقع أن يصل إلى نتائج محسوسة ذلك أن السيد نائب الرئيس بعيد عن التأثير على مطبخ القرار في حزب المؤتمر الوطني بحكم لعبة السياسة وتوازناتها التي أتت به إلى هذا المنصب...
* لا حل حتى يفيق شعب المريخ من سباته ويترك سلبيته ويهب للالتفاف حول ناديه ويحكمه بنفسه لفرض هيبته وحمايته ودعمه أكرر دعمه.. فلن ينصلح حال المريخ إلا بتصدي جماهيره بوقفة رجل واحد قصاد ما يحاك ضده وأوصله لهذا الهوان...
* سئمنا من الحلول المؤقتة التي تواصل إضعاف المريخ..وسئمنا من ساقية جحا التي تشيل من البحر وتكب في البحر.. أنا أؤمن بأن حل قضايا المريخ في يد شعبه وحده لا بيد غيره ولكن كل مساعينا وكتاباتنا ونداءاتنا حول هذا الموضوع لم تحرك ساكنا ..لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيا ولكن لاحياة لمن تنادي...
* عذرا اليد الواحدة لا تصفق فأفيقوا شعب المريخ من سباتكم وضعوا مصلحة الزعيم الكيان فوق كل اعتبار وتوحدوا فإن في الوحدة قوة لتنقذوا ما يمكن انقاذه قبل فوات الأوان فناديكم يتعرض لمؤامرة كبرى تصدوا لها بقوة حتى لا يضيع من بين أيديكم...
* أفرضوا ارادتكم على هذا اليسع والذين من خلفه واجبروهم على الإتيان بمن هم أجدر بقيادة النادي في الفترة المقبلة أنتم أهل المريخ ولن يفعل ذلك أحد نيابة عنكم...
* إلغاء السلطات لمسيرة سلمية اليوم تدعم عودة الوالي وأخرى سلمية ترفض التعيين وتطالب بالجمعية، مواصلة لذلة شعب المريخ...تستاهلوا أنتم من ارتضيتم ذلك ياشعب المريخ...حليل مريخ الرجال...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في بيان أصدرته أمس    
جماهير المريخ تعلن تأجيل مسيرة عودة الوالي وترفض قرارات الوزير

أصدرت اللجنة العليا لمسيرة عودة جمال الوالي لرئاسة نادي المريخ بياناً بعد الاجتماع الناجح الذي عقدته أمس وأمنت من خلاله على تأجيل المسيرة إلى حين اكتمال الإجراءات الخاصة بالتصديق للمسيرة من قبل الجهات الأمنية, وأصدرت اللجنة العليا للمسيرة بياناً عاصفاً أكدت من خلاله رفضها لمخرجات اجتماع الوزير مع التسيير وجاء في البيان:

السيد/ والي ولاية الخرطوم

السيد/ وزير الشباب والرياضة ولاية الخرطوم

السيد/ مدير شرطة ولاية الخرطوم

نحن جماهير المريخ على امتداد الوطن وخارجه نخاطبكم ونطرح لكم الوضع المذري الذي وصل إليه أكبر نادٍ بالوطن بفعل فاعل، حيث استلمت لجنة التسيير المعينة من قبل وزير الشباب والرياضة ولاية الخرطوم وعملت في ظروف صعبة وانعكس ذلك على الكيان ككل وبدأت ملامح الانهيار تنعكس على استقرار النادي حتى وصل الحال إلى الانهيار الكامل في كل النواحي التي تتعلق بفريق الكرة من روابت وحقوق وذاقت جماهير المريخ المر وصبرت وانتظرت تدخل اسلطة لانقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه ولم يحدث ذلك، وتدخل كبار ورموز المريخ لانقاذه من الانهيار الذي وصل إليه واتفقوا على تكوين لجنة تسيير بقيادة السيد جمال محمد عبد الله الوالي واستبشرت الجماهير بهذا الحل الذي يعيد للمريخ هيبته واستقرار، وقبل أن يجف مداد ما توصل إلهي رموز المريخ وكباره، أصدر السيد وزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي قراراً بالتمديد للجنة الستيير المعينة ورفض استقالاتها لكي يعيد المريخ إلى الطريق الوعر ضد رغبة كبار ورموز المريخ وجماهيره.

وعليه فإن جماهير المريخ تبلغ كل الجهات آنفة الذكر رفضها التام لمخرجات اجتماع الوزير مع لجنة التسيير الذي لا يعدو عن كونه التفاف على رغبة الشارع المريخي ومحاولة يائسة لإطالة أمد اللجنة التي باتت مرفوضة تماماً من كل الشارع المريخي، ولم تعد تستطيع مواجهة الجماهير أو تسيير الأمور ولذلك ومن أجل إعادة الاستقرار إلى المريخ لابد من تنفيذ ما توصل إليه كبار المريخ ومجلس الشورى وما عبّرت عنه الجماهير بصورة تلقائية بإنهاء مهام هذه اللجنة فوراً واعادة جمال الوالي للرئاسة باعتباره الضامن الوحيد لاستقرار المريخ وتقدمه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية    
بابكر مهدي الشريف
عصام وعين الصواب

* قام الأستاذ عصام الحاج سكرتير نادي المريخ الأسبق وقطبه البارز، بخطوة عظيمة أثلجت صدور أمة المريخ كثيراً.

* ظللنا نختلف مع الرجل باستمرار لعناده وقوة رأسه في كل المراحل التي ظهر فيها سواء كان داخل المجالس أو خارجها.

* لقد أظهر الرجل في أول ظهور له في مجلس ماهل أبو جنة عداءً كبيراً لزعيم المريخ الحاج محمد الياس محجوب، مما سبب الضرر والضِرار للنادي الكبير.

* غاب عصام ردحاً من الزمن عن العمل الرياضي ونساه الجميع، ولكنه عاد (بنيو لوك) مع شباب من أجل المريخ قبل فترة، واقتحم مجلس المريخ سكرتيراً لوالي الجمال ولكن.

* بعد أن عادت له الذاكرة ووقع له العمل وقام له الريش، انقلب على الوالي وشق عليه المجلس فما كان من الرجل الجمال إلا وانسحب واستقال وترك المجلس لعصام وبقية الأعضاء فكان مجلس التقشف وتلك الفترة الغابرة.

* في تلك الفترة عاث عصام الحاج في المريخ فساداً ظاهراً وخراباً بينا، ولكنه عجز ورفع الراية البيضاء وذهب لجمال وسلمه مقاليد الحكم في النادي الأحمر بيده وذهب ولكن.

* ومن أدى عصام للوالي ظهره، آل على نفسه ألا يترك الرجل يعمل، بل ظل يلاحقه عبر الصحف والإذاعات وكل المنابر، وهو يتحدث سلباً عن جمال ويقطع من رأسه ويؤلف الحكايات عن الوالي ولكن الجمال لم يرد أبدا.

* نحفظ لعصام الحاج طوال فترة عمله بالمريخ، بأمر واحد جميل، هو إنه عندما جاء مجلس ماهل أبوجنة المدعوم من الحكومة، وكان ضمن هذا المجلس شخصان خارج قائمة الحكومة هما الحاج محمد الياس والأستاذ هاشم الزبير.

* عند توزيع المناصب رأى أعضاء المجلس أن يكون ود الياس عضواً فقط ولا يكلفوه بأي حقيبة، لأنه ليس من قائمتهم.

* عصام الحاج تدخل بقوة واعترض وأصرّ بأن يأخذ ود الياس منصب نائب الرئيس تقديراً لمكانة الرجل في مجتمع المريخ، ولكن.

* عصام الحاج بعد هذا الموقف الجميل، شال شوفو وختاه في ود الياس وأصبح عدوه اللدود وظل مختلفاً معه حتى يومنا هذا.

* أقول كل هذا لأوضح إن عصام الذي كان رجلاً خلافياً ومنفراً، عاد اليوم بعمل جميل سيخدم المريخ كثيراً في مقبل الأيام إن شاء الله.

* استمعت لحديث عصام الحاج ظهر أمس عبر برنامج عالم الرياضة بالإذاعة السودانية، فأعجبني حديث الرجل الواضح الصريح الصادق الواقعي.

* قال عصام بصريح العبارة إننا تناقشنا كثيراً وفكرنا ملياً، فتوصلنا إلى أن جمال الوالي هو الخيار الأول والأفضل لقيادة المريخ.

* وانتقد عصام بشده توجيهات الوزير الولائي الذي طلب من لجنة التسيير تسليم كشف العضوية اليوم للمفوضية لكي تشرع في قيام الجمعية العمومية.

* أكد عصام الحاج إن قيام الانتخابات في هذا التوقيت ليس من مصلحة المريخ، ورفض ود الحاج أن يكون الأحمر حقل تجارب لكل من هب ودب.

* الرأي عندي هو أن عصام الحاج قال الحق والصواب، (وقدَّ) عين الشيطان، وحكّم صوت الحق وهذا ما كنا دائما نقوله له ونهديه إليه والحمد لله الذي جعله يكون سنداً منيعاً لمصلحة عشقه المريخ.

* نسمن هذه الخطوة من عصام الحاج والكرام الذين معه بقيادة مولانا أزهري وداعة الله والفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى ومتوكل ونادر مالك، ونقول لهم شكرا أيها الصفوة.

الذهبية الأخيرة

* وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نسأل مولانا محمد عثمان خليفة مدير عام وزارة الشباب والرياضة لماذا لا تريدون استقرار المريخ، وتصغون للمتطاولين، وتجعلون أصابعكم في آذانكم عن الحكماء والعقلاء؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
استمرار التسيير واستهداف الوزير    



* أصرّ الوزير اليسع على مواصلة لجنة التسيير بنادي المريخ كاستهداف حقيقي لكل شعب الأحمر من واقع الفشل الذريع لأعضاء التسيير في العمل خلال الفترة الماضية.

* السؤال الذي يدور في الأذهان ..ماذا يريد اليسع صديق بقراره الأخير؟

* هل يريد أن يرى بأم عينيه المريخ يسير إلى الهاوية بسرعة الصاروخ.

* هل يدرك اليسع  بإنه بقراره داس على قلوب الملايين من أبناء المريخ.

* نعم هو يملك السلطه لاتخاذ القرار.. ولكن ما هي تبعات  القرار؟

* اليسع أدخل نفسه في صراع مع جمهور المريخ.

* أكثر المتشائمين لم يكونوا يتوقعون قرار إستمرارية لجنة التسيير.

* ولكن في ظل وجود اليسع صديق التاج على كرسي رئاسة وزارة الشباب والرياضه الولايي…كل شى جائز.

* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.. ونعوذ به من كل شر عظيم.

صدى ثان

* شنَّ الإعلام الأزرق بالأمس حملة ضد مولانا أزهري وداعة الله المفوض الولائي وتم اتهامه بالإنحياز للمريخ.

* مولانا أزهري كان حلقة وصل وسعى لايجاد الحل لمعضلة رئاسة المريخ.

* إلا أن الذين في أعينهم غشاوة سوداء لا يرون جميلاً في أي عمل للزعيم.

* ولو عدنا للوراء وروينا ما فعله الأهله لمارسوا فضيلة الصمت.

* في أواسط السبعينيات ضمن الدوري المحلي وفي مباراة تحدد مصير بطل الدوري فاز المريخ على فريق بري بثمانية أهداف مقابل هدف وتصدر الدوري بفارق الأهداف.

* وتباكى إعلام الهلال لوزير الشباب والرياضة آنذاك عمر صالح عيسى الذي إنحاز لهم وقام بالغاء الدوري.

* ولا ننسى قضية الهلال والنيل الحصاحيصا ومسئول كبير قام بكتابة استئناف بدلاً عن الهلال المنسحب رسمياً من الدوري.. ولا زال بيننا حي يرزق.

* ولا ننسى لكمة الحكم الحيمودي وطرحه أرضاً باستاد الهلال ورفضه إكمال المباراة وتدخل قادة الاتحاد العام وقاموا بالاتصال بالسيد روراوه رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري لمناشدة الحكم بإكمال المباراة من أجل حماية الهلال من العقوبات القاسية.

* وشتان ما بين سعي مولانا أزهري من أجل المصلحة العامة وما بين سعي الوزير عمر صالح عيسى وقادة الاتحاد العام من أجل مصلحة الهلال.



آخر الأصداء

* توقع معظم أهل المريخ بأن يصر أعضاء لجنة التسيير على استقالاتهم من واقع المشهد العام لنادي المريخ منذ استلامهم مقاليد الإدارة وحتى الآن والذي شهد تدهوراً مريعاً داخلياً وخارجياً.

* لكن يبدو إن شهوة كراسي السلطة قد أعمت أعينهم عن المصلحة العامة.

* هل تلقى أعضاء التسيير ضمانات لحل الأزمة الماليه خلال الفترة القادمة.

* وليدركوا بأن الاستمرار بدون مال معناه غياب اللاعبين ومزيداً من نزيف النقاط وخسائر متتالية في الممتاز.

* الاستمرار بمثابة المزيد من الاحتقان في الجسد الأحمر.

* التمديد يمهد لتنافر وتباعد أهل المريخ بعد اتفاقهم بأن يكونوا على قلب رجل واحد في اجتماع قمة الصفا في حي الصفا.

* التمديد بدون وقود مالي بداية النهاية لكل الإنجازات التي تمت في الأعوام السابقة بالفوز بسيكافا 2014 والمربع الذهبي لكبرى البطولات الأفريقية عام 2015م.

* وبدلاً من السير للأمام سنحاول بقدر الإمكان الإمساك بالفرامل حتى لا يحدث مزيداً من الإنهيار.

* لك الله يا مريخ .

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻭﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﺭﺷﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺗﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺩ ﻳﺮﺗﻔﻊ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺳﺒﻌﺔ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ
ﺛﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺭﻓﻀﻮﺍ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ .. ﻭﺍﺭﺗﻔﺎﻉ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻜﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺪﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ 20

ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ

ﺗﺤﺼﻠﺖ  ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺳﺘﻤﻀﻲ  ﺑﺎﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻌﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﻮﺀ ﻣﺨﺮﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺗﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻋﻦ  ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻀﻢ ﺳﺒﻌﺔ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ  ﻭﻧﺴﻲ، ﻭﺃﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻝ ﺭﺷﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ، ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﻦ ﺗﻤﺴﻚ ﺛﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﻭﺭﻓﻀﻮﺍ  ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﺤﺼﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻴﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ  ﻛﻤﺎ ﺳﻨﻄﺎﻟﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻄﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ :
ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ  ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻨﻌﻘﺪ ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻻﻃﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻣﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺣﺘﻰ  ﺗﺸﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻧﻌﻘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﺼﻒ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻼﺣﻘﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ  ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﻘﺴﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺩ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﻣﻬﺎ، ﻓﻔﻲ ﻭﻗﺖ  ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺳﺒﻌﺔ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺠﺢ ﺗﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﻘﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ  ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻩ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﺭﺷﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻗﻨﺎﻉ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﻋﻀﺎﺀ  ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ، ﺭﻓﺾ ﺛﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺗﻬﻢ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻛﻮﺍ  ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻣﺲ، ﻣﻤﺎ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻷﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﻻ ﺭﺟﻌﺔ  ﻓﻴﻬﺎ .
ﻭﻗﺎﺩ ﺭﺷﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻨﺴﻴﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻭﻧﺴﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻨﺪﻥ  ﺗﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﻘﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﺭﺗﻔﻊ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﺆﻳﺪﻳﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺳﺒﻌﺔ  ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ، ﻟﻜﻦ ﺛﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺗﻤﺴﻜﻮﺍ ﺑﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ  ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻭﺭﻓﻀﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻣﺲ ﻭﻓﺸﻠﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﺟﺮﺕ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﻻﻗﻨﺎﻋﻬﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺮ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻥ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ  ﻳﻌﺪ ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻌﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ .
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻣﺎﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺗﺤﻠﻢ ﺑﺎﻧﻔﺮﺍﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ
ﻗﺎﺩ  ﺭﺷﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﺑﺎﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﻻ ﻣﺜﻴﻞ ﻟﻪ ﺗﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻓﻀﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﺮﺣﻴﻞ، ﻭﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻗﻨﺎﻉ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ  ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺗﻤﺴﻜﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻘﺎﻻﺗﻬﻢ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﺳﺘﺘﺪﻓﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻏﻀﻮﻥ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﺃﻥ  ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﺀ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺰﺍﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺳﺘﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻞ ﻛﻞ  ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻮﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﺗﺮﺗﺐ ﻻﻧﻌﻘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻟﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺪ ﻧﺠﺤﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺘﻄﻠﺒﺎﺕ  ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻠﻴﻒ .
ﻭﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﻭﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﻗﺪﻡ ﺗﻄﻤﻴﻨﺎﺕ ﻷﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻟﻨﺪﻥ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ  ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺳﻴﺸﻬﺪ ﺍﻧﻔﺮﺍﺟﺎً ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍً ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﻟﺤﻞ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ، ﻭﻃﻠﺐ ﻭﻧﺴﻲ  ﻣﻦ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ، ﻷﻧﻬﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﺸﻠﻮﺍ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﻴﻠﻮﺍ، ﻭﺃﻥ  ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻬﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻤﺴﺢ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺣﻘﻘﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ .
ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻜﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺪﺓ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮﺓ
ﻓﻲ  ﻭﻗﺖ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺍﺳﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﺿﺪ ﺭﻏﺒﺔ  ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻓﻀﺔ ﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺗﻤﻀﻲ ﺍﻷﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺭﺗﻔﻊ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻜﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ  ﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﺷﻴﻜﺎً ﻏﺎﻟﺒﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﺗﺨﺺ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﻧﻀﻢ ﺑﺮﻧﺲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ  ﺷﺮﺑﻮﺍ ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻜﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺻﺮﻑ ﺷﻴﻚ ﺑﻤﺒﻠﻎ ﻣﺎﺋﺔ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ،  ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻓﻮﺟﺊ ﺑﺈﻏﻼﻕ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﻌﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻜﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺗﺪﺓ .
ﻭﺗﺴﺒﺐ  ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺣﺮﺍﺝ ﻻ ﻣﺜﻴﻞ ﻟﻪ ﻟﺒﺮﻧﺲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻚ  ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻣﻤﺎ ﺟﻌﻠﻪ ﻳﻤﻀﻲ ﻳﻮﻣﺎً ﻗﺎﺳﻴﺎً ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻭﺟﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﻣﻐﻠﻘﺎً  .
ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻯ ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺗﺄﺟﻞ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ  ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺑﻮﻻﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺳﻴﻨﺎﻗﺶ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ  ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻨﻌﻘﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻫﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ، ﻭﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ ﻭﺳﻴﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻯ  ﻓﻲ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ  ﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺃﺱ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭﻩ ﺑﻨﻔﺴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺠﺎﻡ  ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻏﻢ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﺳﻴﻨﺎﻗﺶ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻯ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﺎﺏ  ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺩﻓﻌﺘﻪ ﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﻬﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺩﻓﻌﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ  .

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
استقالة “جمال” وعودة “الوالي”!!!

{  تعجّل معارضو لجنة التسيير في الاحتفاء بالاستقالات التي قدمها الأعضاء،  وقبل أن يقرر الوزير بشأنها تسابقوا لمنزل “جمال الوالي” لإقناعه بالعودة  مجدداً للرئاسة عبر التعيين. وكان من الطبيعي أن تذهب جهودهم سدى بعد أن  اقنع الوزير أعضاء التسيير بإكمال فترة تكليفهم التي تنتهي في الحادي  والعشرين من يونيو المقبل!
{ قبل محاولات “النفر” من أهل المريخ لإعادة  “الوالي” رئيساً بالتعيين وذهابهم إلى داره بحي الصفا، كان يجب الإجابة عن  تساؤل وهو: لماذا ابتعد “جمال” بمحض إرادته في توقيت لم يراع مصلحة الأحمر  الذي كان مجابهاً بالتسجيلات وفترة الإعداد؟ وهل انتفت أسباب مغادرته  للقلعة الحمراء؟ أم أن ما حدث من تطورات بفقدانه للعضوية التي تأتي به  رئيساً منتخباً ساهم في موافقته على العودة “معيّناً”؟!
{ “الوالي” الذي  رفض رئاسة المريخ رغم انتخابه عبر جمعية عمومية وفضّل الابتعاد ممارساً  “الدلال” الذي ظل يلجأ إليه وهو يدرك أن مؤيديه سيقومون بتسيير المسيرات  إلى داره للمطالبة بعودته، شعر هذه المرة بخطورة موقفه وصعوبة فوزه  بالتزكية بعد أن أضحت العضوية في يد آخرين.
{ ندرك أن “الوالي” قدم  الكثير للمريخ ولم يبخل عليه بشيء، لكنه لم يتبع الطرق العلمية في إدارة  النادي وظل يتخذ القرارات منفرداً، بجانب سياسته التي قادت اللاعبين إلى  “الدلال” وأدت لانفراط عقد الانضباط.
{ لو استفاد “الرجل” من أخطائه  السابقة فإنه يمكن أن يقود الأحمر للنجاح، وإلا فإن أمواله وحدها لا يمكن  أن تقود الفريق لمنصات التتويج الخارجية.
{ نعود لأصل الموضوع لنقول إن  “الاستعجال” تسبب في تحركات لم تحقق هدفها، وبالتالي لابد من تنسيق الجهود  قبل البدء في أي إجراء لأن “التعيين” لن يحل مشاكل الأحمر بقدر ما سيؤزم من  مواقفه.
{ لو أراد أهل المريخ الخير لناديهم فعليهم أن يتحدوا ويضعوا أيديهم فوق أيدي بعض ويصفوا نواياهم ولا يبخسوا الناس أشياءهم.
{ توحدوا حتى لا يستفرد الأعداء بناديكم.
{ تعاملوا مع قادة التسيير باحترام فهم مريخاب مثلما أنتم كذلك.
{ أرجوكم لا تحكموا على أعضاء التسيير بالإعدام فهم مريخاب “خلّص”.
{ اجعلوا من رفض استقالات “التسيير” مدخلاً لفتح صفحة جديدة حتى لا يقال “استقال جمال” وعاد “الوالي”!!!







و هل في ذلك ضير . . . شئ عجيب
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين ياشباب على المجهود الرااااااااااااائع
                        	*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*  رغم الشد والجذب ..رئاسة الوالي للمريخ مسألة وقت !!!

 ‘ 

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
تؤكد قراءة ديربي سبورت ومتابعتها للاحداث ومعلوماتها من مصادر موثوقة ان  عودة الرئيس السابق لنادي المريخ جمال الوالي لقيادة الادارة بالنادي مسألة  وقت رغم الشد والجذب والاخبار المتضاربة التي تشير لابتعاد الوالي وترشيح  اسماء على غرار اللواء الهادي بشرى وبكري بخيت وغيرهم . وكانت عدة تحركات  واجتماعات مكثفة عقدت في اليومين الماضيين ونهار اليوم بين لجنة التسيير  ووزير الشباب والرياضة الولائي اليسع صديق وكذلك مجلس الشورى وبعض كبار  المريخ واقطابه الذين التقوا بالوالي الذي اعلن موافقته للعودة وفق رؤية  جديدة . وتشير ديربي سبورت الى ابعد من ذلك بترشيح اسماء للجنة تسيير  مريخية جديدة برئاسة الوالي ، الا ان هناك ترتيبات ادارية ومالية وقانونية  وايضا على مستوى الحكومة تتطلب من الوزير التأني في اصدار اي قرار حاليا .  ولاتستبعد ديربي اي تطور آخر يفضي الى قيام الانتخابات وان كان حتى الآن  خيارا بعيدا لكنه وارد وستشهد ايضا شدا وجذبا باعتبار العضوية وماصاحب  ملفها من غموض بسحبه من المفوضية بواسطة الرئيس الحالي للجنة التسيير  المهندس اسامة ونسي وعدم اعادته مرة اخرى ! الامر الذي يشير لدخول السياسة  والمؤتمر الوطني بشكل واضح في الصراع المريخي وتحديدا امانة الرياضة  بالمؤتمر الوطني ، بينما تتحدث مجالس المدينة والرياضيين عن وقوف مدير مكتب  رئيس الجمهورية الفريق طه عثمان ضد عودة جمال الوالي ونافذين آخرين بسبب  خلافات حزبية وشخصية !! ويبدو ان حسم الأزمة الادارية للمريخ سيكون بعد شد  وجذب ومن المؤكد ان الفريق سيتضرر منه خاصة ان اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني  لديهم مستحقات ويحتاج الاعداد لمباراتي اهلي شندي في الخامس عشر من يونيو  المقبل والقمة امام الهلال في الخامس والعشرين منه لمال . يذكر ان نادي  المريخ شهد اليوم بعض تجمعات غاضبة للأوضاع الادارية وهاجمت وزير الشباب  والرياضة الولائي اليسع برفع اللافتات .



*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*

سلام يا صفوة .. مساء الخير عليكم جميعا ..
صراحة المريخ يحتاج الى الاستقرار الان اكثر من اى وقت آخر .. وعودة الثقة المفقودة فى  الديار الحمراء .. تحتاج الى تغيير فى الوجوه .. لا ننكر الثقة التى تتوفر فى جمال الوالى من قبل معظم شعب المريخ .. و عودته تعطى بعض الضمانات .. رغم التحفظات ..   التسيير حاولت وتنال ثواب المحاولة فقط  فى هذا التوقيت السىء .. لكن هى دون الطموح لعدة اعتبارات .. لان من اتى بهم ليس جديرا بثقتنا ولم نلتمس منهم غير الوعود والتطمينات .. لذلك اى تغيير اذا الوالى او غيرو من جديرى الثقة يأتى ليسعف ما يمكن اسعافه واستعادة الثقة لانصار الاحمر الوهاج .. ولنواجه ماتبقى من منافسات .. 
الجمعية ملحوقة .. والانتخابات آتية لا محالة ..لكن كل ذلك بعد التهيئة والاستقرار 


*

----------

